# [OOC] [AU] Stone Bones - Recruiting Replacement Player!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm willing to run another AU game, because I'm crazy like that.    

I'll take six people, preference to people signed up on the AU recruitment thread first, though if anyone brand new is dying to play AU (and has the book), then you'll probably get a spot.

Level 5, 32 point buy for stats, 4,500 gp starting gold.  No more than 75% of your starting gold on any one item.  The other 4,500 gp (as the normal starting wealth for a 5th level character is 9,000 gp) I will be rolling up as random (or not-so-random) treasure and giving to each person.  You may pick items from the DMG, Magic of Faerun, any of the splatbooks (Sword and Fist, etc), Bastion Press' Arms and Armor or Alchemy and Herbalism, Dark Nebula's Materia Magica, Dragon magazine from #277-#312, Races of Faerun, Silver Marches (and Silver Marches web enhancement), Unapproachable East, Malhavoc Press' Book of Eldritch Might I, II, or III and When the Sky Falls, Diamond Throne, and any items from DiamondThrone.com, all pending DM approval for price, balance, and flavor.

*Please indicate what books of these you specifically own or have easy access to so I don't pull an item out of them for you that you can't look up.*

While your characters don't have to know each other (though that would be a bonus), I would like everyone to have in their character backgrounds some important experience (good or bad) involving being underground.  Character backgrounds, personality, and appearance in your characters sheets are a must.  

*Current Cast of Characters:* 

*dead_radish* - *Kelthet*, Male Human Iron Witch 5
*Erekose13* - *Phaern Starstrike*, Male Spryte Magister 5
*Jaws* - *Wil Restat*, Male Human Runethane 5.
*rangerjohn* - *Atlas*, Male Giant Giant 3/Champion of Life 2
*Rybaer* - *Leesea Elmsbreath*, Female Spryte Akashic 5
*Ashy* - _*Darthallys the Razor Tongued*_, Male Sibeccai Mageblade 5
*manifold* - _*Indacalis the Rock*_, Male Sibeccai Greenbond 5

_Inactive Players_
Corinthi - formerly Darthallys
Hardhead - formerly Indacalis

Rogue's Gallery
In Character Thread


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

Seeing as how I am what you might call an addict, I'm more than willing to join up.  However, I'll stand aside and wait to see if other people step up.

if I do play, I'd like to work on either a melee witch (I still don't think it can be done) or a Sibeccai Wolverine Totem with Sibeccai levels.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

dead_radish - for a melee witch, have you considered an iron witch with the blade manifestation?  A mojh or giant iron witch would be pretty nasy.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

That seems like the most logical path - the blade is handy, and the iron armor is good too.  But the main question I come up against is "is the iron blade enough to compensate for d6 hp, and loss of feats?"  The few spells a witch get don't seem to be able to compensate for the witch's lack of hp and armor proficiency, feats, etc.  Definately something to look into, though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I too would love to jump into another game, but like dead_radish I am already in a couple.  So put me down for a backup spot if you dont fill up with new players.  As far as race class I would go with a Quickling Unfettered I think.  Havent tried any of the combat classes yet.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya know, for a switch, because I think all the current AU games are 1st level, would anyone object if I started us at oh, say 4th?  Or would everyone prefer 1st?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I personally would love to start at higher level.  There is one particular character that I have wanted to try but he would be squished until he reached atleast 3rd - the Sprtye combat Magister!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd be more than up for that - a 4th lvl witch is nearly up for a 2nd manifestation, and a 4th level Totem/Sibeccai would be cool too.  My normal campaign is only 3rd lvl right now....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok then, change of plans, we're going to start at 5th level!  Whee!!!!!!!!!!!!  See first post for new char gen rules.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay.  Then I'm definately going with the Melee witch idea.  5th level is both the blade and armor manifestations, which is what I think the witch really needs.  Plus you get a few 2nd lvl spells, which I've yet to touch.    So, what are your thoughts on enchanting witchblades?  I've come down in favor of allowing it with the use of a feat (basically hands as weapons for manifestations).


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2003)

wohoo!  definitely going for Spryte Magister 5.  he uses an energy blade almost exclusively and often puts himself directly into melee.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 18, 2003)

*Count me in.*

Maybe this is my only chance.

Someday I might run a Plague of Dreams pbp when my tabletop one is done.

I'll play whatever. Probably a human. Runethane or Mageblade.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2003)

i was thinking the same as dead_radish in regards to something allowing me to enchant my energy blades


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, dead_radish and Erekose - if you want to burn a feat to further enhance your weapons, I'll let you.  

dead_radish, you'll be taking:

*Blade Manifestation Enhancement (Ceremonial)*
After a ritual involving a duel with three other witches with the blade manifestation, you can enhance your witchery blade manifestation with additional magical powers.
*Prerequisite:*  Truename, must have witchery blade manifestation.
*Benefit:*  [See Hands as Weapons].  The caveat is that if you already have an enhancement bonus on your blade, you have to pay the difference if you wish to enhance it.  I.e. if the blade is naturally +1 for you and you want to make it a +2, you have to pay the difference between +1 and +2 weapon.  Etc, etc, you get the idea.

Erekose, you'll be taking:

*Signature Spell Enhancement (Ceremonial)*
After a ritual involving casting your signature spell in many kinds of conditions, you are able to enhance your signature spell.
*Prerequisite:*  Truename, Signature Spell (the same spell being enhanced)
*Benefit:* [See Hands as Weapons].  The caveat is don't add anything to your signature spells that's nonsensical, silly, or broken.  DM has final say, so on and so forth.  

How do those look?  Erekose, the _energy blade_ enhancement feat I made more difficult because that spell is more versitile.  

Jaws, glad to have you aboard.  

Ok all, the faster you do your characters, the faster we can play.  If everyone's a much as a raging psycho as I am, I can be ready to put up the game thread this weekend.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2003)

will have to see about how fast i can get the character up tomorrow is gonna be a busy day for me.  as far as the feat. looks great ill take it.  might not have enough feats to have it yet though cause i definitely want to be a spryte.  but i will take it at some point


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 18, 2003)

As always with the caveat if someone new wants to play...  I would be interested in a Giant 3/Champion of Life 2.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome aboard rangerjohn!


----------



## Jaws (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll play a male human runethane 5.

His name is Wil Restat. Thats a start.

Post more after I get some sleep and dream.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 18, 2003)

If at all possible, I'd like to play. Forgive the low post count. Longtime lurker.

I'm thinking a Sibeccai or Litorian Mage Blade. Probably Mage Blade 5, but I might take a racial level or two. I'll glance over my books and come up with a more formalized character in the morning if you'll have me. Been looking for an AU Forum game that I can post to while at work. Graveyard shift gets quiet. 

If I play a Sibeccai, it'd be entertaining to be a vassal of sorts to the Giant, should the good giant be willing.

Jesse

Edited for Spelling.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 18, 2003)

Tempting...

I'd really like to get a chance to actually _play_ a character in AU, but I'm busy enough as is. I guess I'll have to pass. 

Fanog


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmmm...sounds like much fun.  There are so many character ideas I'd love to try still.  Akashic, perhaps?

Well, put me in as a possible candidate.  I'll defer to anyone who's not involved in an AU game already, though.  Don't want to leave anyone out.  I will check back later to see what interest is like.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

The feat looks good.  However, since I can only spend 3000 gold max on any one thing, and it's 6k to go from +1 to +2 and 10k from +2 to +3, I think I'll skip that for now.  

But my character is up in the RG, at least the starting version.

Question, though - Armor song seems a bit unclear to me if it's an Armor bonus or an Enhancement bonus, or an armor bonus equal to your wisdom and an enhancement bonus that goes up with level.  

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Survey says... armor bonus equal to Wis bonus, plus the enhancement that scales with level.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

That's about what I figured.  Which is a bit annoying, as that puts the Armor song at a low ac, and low enhancement, making it hard to increase.  Hmm.  Guess Iron Witches need to focus on deflection, luck, etc.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Time to spring for the ring of protection, eh?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 18, 2003)

Ray, could I have the stats for dragonhide armor and giant's bow please?


----------



## Jaws (Sep 18, 2003)

*Feats Questions*

1. Do we have to worry about cost for taking a ceremonial feat at 3rd level? (I have a truename.)

2. Exotic Spell (General). Can you pick an exotic spell that you aren't high enough level for? For example, at first level I take the Exotic Spell feat and choose Empower Rune (a 2nd level exotic spell but can't cast until 4th level as a runethane).

3. Signature Spell (Talent). Does this spell have to be one he can cast? As in my case a simple spell. Or can I choose one complex or exotic spell instead?

I only ask this as these are all DM calls and DMs vary.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 18, 2003)

Well this is what I have so far... and no I wouldn't mind the retainer 

Atlas (Heart of Stone Mountain)     Level:5 giant 3/champion of Life 2   

Str 16(10) +4 giant =20 +5
dex 14 (6) -2 giant =12 +1
con 15 (8) +2 giant +1 level = 18 +4
int  12 (4) +1
wis 10 (2) +2 giant =12 +1
cha 10 (2) +0

total :32

HP:14 + 4d10 +16

AC:20(21 vs swords, 24 w/shield)
Flatfooted 19 (22 w/shield)
Touch 10 (11) vs swords

Move:30 (20)

Fort +10
Ref +2
Will +6

Skills:
Diplomacy 6 (8)
Heal 4 (5)
Craft, weaponsmith 5 (8)
Spot 2 (3)
Knowledge, ceremonies 2 (3)
Sense Motive 3 (6)
Swim 2 (7, 2 in armor)

Feats:
Natural Swordsman +1 ac vs. swords, +1 dmg w/swords

Exotic Weapon Proficiency:Heavy
Wealthy double starting gold and inheritance of enchanted dragonscale armor


Special Abilities:
Life's Healing 8 hps/day
Call Shield +1 giant's shield (+4 ac) 1/day

Racial:
+4 str
+2 con
+2 wis
-2 dex
+2 to diplomacy, sense motive and craft checks
Size Large:10' reach -1 to attack and ac
move 30'
giant classification rather than humanoid


Languages: Common, Giant, Sibbecai

Equipment:
+1 Bastard Sword (2,370gp) +9 to hit 2d8 +9 dmg 19-20/x2 2d8 +7 one hand 12lbs note enchanted with the everburning enchantment.
mw mighty giant's bow (+5) +5 to hit 2d6 +5 dmg  RI 100(950 gp) 6 lbs
+1 Dragonscale armor 5,150 gp 50lbs
20 arrows (2 gp) 6lbs
dagger 4 gp +8 to hit, dmg  1-6 +5 19-20/x2 RI 10
Explorer's Outfit cost n/a 16lbs
noble outfit 150 gp 20lbs
Bacpack 4 gp 4lbs
rope, silk 100' 20 gp 10lbs
bedroll 2 sp 10 lbs
1 week trail rations 7 gp 14 lbs
2 waterskins 4 gp 16lbs
whetstone 4 cp 2lbs
signet ring 10 gp
jewlry 350 gp
10 pitons 2 gp 10 lbs
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Torc of Storm's shelter-This torc allows the wear to cast protection from energey (electricity), 2/day for 10 min each. (2400 gp)
Hands of Life's Hope-These armbands are metal engraved with a branching vine.  They allow the wearer to cast lesser battle healing. (Treat as a spell-trigger wand, 50 chg). 1500 gp
Oil of Lesser Beastskin (+2) 300 gp
Detonation of Lesser Drain Away Speed-looks like a glass orb filled with glue. 300gp

Total:13,364 gp 2sp 4 cp 190 lbs light encumbrance 

Money: 100 pp 236 gp 7 sp 6 cp

Description:Atlas is quite imposing at 10'2" and 400 lbs.  Dressed in his exquisite dragonscale and armed with his giant bastard sword and bow. He has Brown hair and hazel eyes.

Personalityespite his martial appearance he is as at home in the courts as the battlefield.  Coming from being the son of a minor noble.  He greatly feels the giant noble obligations of protecting the innocent and down trodden.

Background:Born the son of Gnorim the kind, Atlas was educated in all the giantish traditions, fighting, diplomacy, craft work and ceremonies.  When he came of age, he decided to wander the land helping those in need.  His father insisted he take their faithful servant (Sebbacai's name to be filled in.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Ray, could I have the stats for dragonhide armor and giant's bow please?



  Do you mean the 60gp Beastscale (+4 AC, Max Dex +4, Check penalty -3, with a 30ft movement rate slowed to 20ft), or the Dragonscale armor (which is 4000gp and thus out of your price range)?  Giant's Bow is 2d6 dmg, 150gp, x3 crit, 100ft range, weighs 6 lbs, and is a Huge weapon.  Arrows are 2gp for 20.  




			
				Jaws said:
			
		

> 1. Do we have to worry about cost for taking a ceremonial feat at 3rd level? (I have a truename.)
> 
> 2. Exotic Spell (General). Can you pick an exotic spell that you aren't high enough level for? For example, at first level I take the Exotic Spell feat and choose Empower Rune (a 2nd level exotic spell but can't cast until 4th level as a runethane).
> 
> ...




1.  Don't worry about the cost for ceremonial feats before now.

2.  You can pick one you aren't high enough level to cast... but you have to wait until you're high enough level to cast it before you can use it.

3.  Your signature spell must be one you can (eventually) cast.  You can take it for an Exotic or Complex if you take the appropriate feat.  So... for you you'd have to take it for a simple spell, unless you burned an earlier feat on Complex or Exotic spells.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 18, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Do you mean the 60gp Beastscale (+4 AC, Max Dex +4, Check penalty -3, with a 30ft movement rate slowed to 20ft), or the Dragonscale armor (which is 4000gp and thus out of your price range)?  Giant's Bow is 2d6 dmg, 150gp, x3 crit, 100ft range, weighs 6 lbs, and is a Huge weapon.  Arrows are 2gp for 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm hoping my dm uses some of his 4500 discretionary cash to get me some of those.   

Right now I figure he's got a 19 ac against sword fighters, buffs it with beastskin, and cloak of darkness.  You just gotta be creative.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmmm...doesn't look like anyone else has jumped on board yet.  Want me to start working on an Akashic build?  Still not sure which way I'd go with race.  Probably either loresong faen, human, or verrik.  Still pondering that one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

rangerjohn - good point.  In that case, dragonscale armor is 4,000gp, +9 AC, +1 Max Dex, -6 check penalty, 20ft movement if you normally move 30ft, and you can only run at triple one's speed rather than quadruple.

You can put your character in the Rogue's Gallery at any time (once you get it formatted, of course).  

Also, if anyone has any _requests_ on the general _types_ of treasure they would have claimed or kept over their adventuring career, please do post.  And remember to please tell me what books you own of those listed in the 1st post y'all own.  

[edit]  Rybaer - hop on board!  I'd like to see an akashic in action.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

Kelthet would likely have acquired AC boosting items, stat boosting items, or convience items (haversack, travel cloak, etc).

He has all the armor and sword he needs in his manifestations, and he has the natural armor spell, so...

I have (or have access to) all of those books.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a quick style question for ya, before I work up the Akashic.  Are you planning on this game being more toward the social interaction or the dungeoneering/combat end of the spectrum?  Or something more in between?  I'd rather not make an irrelevant character when skills will be most of what I bring to the table.  

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Both.  Lots of underground stuff, and also some talking with/dealing with the people underground.  I'm going to try for an even spread.  If you want to gear one for one aspect or another, I'm adaptable and that goes for everybody.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Gotcha.  I'll start working on it during my lunch break later tonight.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 18, 2003)

What is the weight of the dragonscale?  Oh, and no prefences on the loot.  I have the core books, plus sword and fist, defenders of the faith, Relics and Rituals, and Oriental Adventures.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Dragonscale weights 50lbs.  Also, what kind of items would your character have picked up rangerjohn?


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 18, 2003)

Rangerjohn,

How would your Giant Champion like a Sibbeccai following him around as a herald/squire type devotee? I'm leaning toward a Sibeccai MageBlade who follows your character around and is unnervingly devoted to his well being.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

dead_radish - items for Kelthet, _Iron Cloak_ - While this cloak seems to be made of fine chainmail, it weights the same as a cloak made from cloth.  It grants the wearer a +1 bonus to Intimidate checks and adds a +1 deflection bonus to AC.  3,000gp (Take the _flaming cloak_ from pg. 42 of BOEM III, add one ring of protection, stir, bake in heart of volcano, frost with different flavor text, serves one iron witch).    _Ring of the Icehammer_ - This heavy iron band has a hammer-shaped sapphire set in the band.  It is a charged item that can cast _icebolt_ as a first level caster.  (Works like a wand, has 50 charges.)  1,500gp.

Is that good for Kelthet, dead_radish?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

You may have missed it, I already said ok, to the Sebbacai.  Also Ray as previously posted I have no prefrence for the items or the inheritance.  Oh, anything else I need to add?  Or can I just transfer over to the RG?  One last thing how do you want to do hps?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok rangerjohn, one last question, you seem to have too many feats.  2 at first level, 1 at third... where is that fourth coming from?  Atlas doesn't have any bonus feats anywhere that I can see...

Items for Atlas - _Torque of Storm's Shelter_ - this torque allows the wearer to cast _protection from energy (electricity)_ twice per day for 10 minutes each.  2,400gp.  _Hands of Life's Hope_ - These armbands are metal, engraved with a symbol of a branching vine.  They allow the wearer to cast _lesser battle healing_.  (Treat as spell-trigger wand, 50 charges).  1,500gp.  Oil of _lesser beastskin_ (+2).  300gp.  Detonation of _lesser drain away speed_, which looks like a glass orb full of glue.  300gp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Hit points, max at first, 75% for all subsequent levels.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok rangerjohn, one last question, you seem to have too many feats.  2 at first level, 1 at third... where is that fourth coming from?  Atlas doesn't have any bonus feats anywhere that I can see...
> 
> Items for Atlas - _Torque of Storm's Shelter_ - this torque allows the wearer to cast _protection from energy (electricity)_ twice per day for 10 minutes each.  2,400gp.  _Hands of Life's Hope_ - These armbands are metal, engraved with a symbol of a branching vine.  They allow the wearer to cast _lesser battle healing_.  (Treat as wand, 50 charges).  1,700gp.  Oil of _lesser beastskin_ (+2).  300gp.  Potion of _precise vision_. (10 min duration).  100gp.




Champions don't get bonus feats?  I went off the example character, exact same levels and he has 4 feats.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

I can't get attachments to work, here's a copy.

Character Information
Character Level: 5
Race: Giant
Class: Champion (of Life) 2/Giant3
Speed: 20
Initiative: 0
Size: Large (10-foot reach)
Ability Scores
Ability Score Modifier
Strength 20 +5
Dexterity 11 0
Constitution 18 +4
Intelligence 10 0
Wisdom 12 +1
Charisma 8 –1
Hit Points and Armor Class
Hit Points 52
AC 18 (19 vs swords)(22 with shield)
Flat-Footed AC 18 (22 with shield)
Touch AC 9
Saving Throws
Save Modifier
Reflex +1
Fortitude +10
Will +6
Weapons and Damage
Weapons (+8 melee, +3 range)
+1 Greatsword +9 attack
2d6+9 damage (2d6+7 in one hand)
Giant’s mighty bow (+5) +3 attack
2d6+5 damage
Skills
Skill Modifier
Diplomacy +9
Heal +6
Sense Motive +7
Spot +2
Gear
+1 greatsword
Giant’s mighty bow (20 arrows)
Masterwork dragonscale armor with armor spikes
(–5 armor check)
Lesser ability boost potion (+2 Constitution)
Lesser ability boost potion (+2 Strength)
Lesser battle healing potion
Fire protection potion
100 feet of rope and iron spikes (5)
Hooded lantern
Hammer
Backpack
Feats and Talents
Born Hero
Natural Swordsman
Stomp
Sturdy (+4 bonus hp)
Special Abilities
Life’s healing: heal 8 hp per day with touch
Call shield: +1 giant’s shield (+4 AC) 1/day
Unbound (no truename)
Roleplaying Notes
You are the stalwart defender of life that the others have
come to rely on. Your prowess in battle is tempered by your
gentle demeanor when not in combat. You look on the
undead as an abomination.
Giant Champion of Life


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Okay stats for my character are up, though I need to up his hit points now.  I tried my hand at the item creation rules in AU, though I dont have the feats so I paid full price.  The amulet of spell knowledge is from DT, but the exquisite shirt is my own idea, lemme know if it is a no go.  I also grabbed a few potions of healing, as you said the items from the DMG were up for grabs.  Lemme know if those are also not allowed.  As for the other part of his equipment, he too would take defensive items, or items that prevent damage in other ways (temp hit points, damage reduction etc), he would also choose charged items that he can use and items that grant him more uses of the spells he has readied.

Edit - oh yeah and he would definitely take any further enhancements to his sig. spell enhance.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray - quick question.  Do you mind if we buy wands with less than full charges for proportionally adjusted prices?  I was toying with having the akashic tricked out with a good Use Magic Device skill and equip with a couple wands.  They can get pretty pricey, though, and I'd rather have a little variety.

(I won't go crazy and get a dozen wands with 5 charges each...)

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

*rangerjohn* - I don't know why that character has four feats, but he can't by the rulebook.  Champions don't get bonus feats.  You have two feats at first level, and then one for third level.  So you have three feats.  That sample character is wrong somehow.  Sorry for the confusion.  

*Erekose* - The exquisite shirt is fine.  And my jaw is dropping at the insane,  yet entirely legal potential AC 25 Phaern has.   Unfortunetly I can't offer your character additional enhancements on his weapon because the difference between a +1 and a +2 weapon is 6,000gp!  So... none of that.  Your healing potion/salves you can call a _draught of the Green_ or _salve of the Green_ for flavor's sake.  They are made with potent healing herbs.  

*Items for Phaern* - _Belt of Battle-Luck_, as _ring of protection +1_.  2,000gp.  Two vials of _sturdying elixir_, 20hp.  1,500gp.  One vial _spellpower elixir_.  700gp.  300gp worth of powdered andrecite.  

*Rybaer* - Yeah, I'll let you do that... but no less than 25 charges let's say.

*Jaws* - Put what runes Wil has somewhere near your spells, ok?    And you have to pick a specific exotic spell for your exotic spell feat.  Also, what spell do you have tattooed on you?  And what types of items would Wil have acquired?

*Corinthi* - How close are you to being done?  And what kinds of things would your character want?

*Everyone* - Still waiting on full background, appearance, and personality on everybody.  Remember to write in something important involving being underground to your character's background.  Also please put where your character is right now (traveling, at home, at an academy, with one of his/her adventuring buddies, in the middle of a battle...).  Please everyone get their characters in the Rogue's Gallery as soon as possible, and in the correct format.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, what am I missing about them then?  Are they eventually spellcasters, like a paladin?
Because so far they seem weaker than totem warriors, the other class I have played so far.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, what am I missing about them then? Are they eventually spellcasters, like a paladin?
> Because so far they seem weaker than totem warriors, the other class I have played so far.



  Well, you have two good saves (Will and Fort), instead of one like the totem warrior.  You have the d10 hit die, which is variable for the totem warrior class.  You, as a champion of life, have a special ability to activate any spell-completion or spell trigger items involving a spell with the positive energy descriptor (so you could use a healing wand for instance, or your armbands).  You have the _life's healing_, which is like a paladin's _lay on hands_, so that's nothing to sneeze at.  You can summon a +1 Large sheild for 2 minutes per day (currently), so you don't have to spend extra money on magical protection.

Does that answer your questions?  By the way, do you have the book?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray, thanks for the items those are great.  I worked up my character except for his present situation.  I really like the idea of being in the middle of a battle for the begining as it fits my character concept to the T.  So any one want to join me? Not sure what we would be up against but it would be an interesting way to start the game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh what would you be up against?  *Chuckles evilly*  We'll just have to see about that...  What terrain will you be in, or what part of Dor-Erthenos?


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 19, 2003)

> *Corinthi* - How close are you to being done?  And what kinds of things would your character want?



I'll be finished this evening with the character. The background will be a bit sketchy until I get a feel for my Lord's background so I can weave myself into it. Already have a solid personality and appearance feel that I'll type up for you.

As to items, I'm relatively ambivalent. I'd like items to confound those who would harm my Lord. Perhaps a spell trigger item with a Lesser Transfer Wounds. I'm not interested in purely offensive spell trigger items. I'd like things that are more practical and helpful. Maybe something that casts Hygiene X times per day, or something along those lines. I like the items I've seen for other folks, so I trust your discretion for flavor.

Some things to keep in mind. This character is not nice by any means. He's a zealot who's dedicated to the wellbeing of his Giant charge. Any apparent morality he displays comes from using the Champion of Life as a moral compass in effort not to offend his boss. He'd gladly murder someone in the still of night if he felt his master wanted it. He might even find himself in a situation where he felt he could only protect the giant by doing 'dirty' work behind the Champion's back. I'm shooting for an Oathsworn mentality while using the Mage Blade class. 

Well, I'm off to stat the character. He'll be posted tonight.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Well, you have two good saves (Will and Fort), instead of one like the totem warrior.  You have the d10 hit die, which is variable for the totem warrior class.  You, as a champion of life, have a special ability to activate any spell-completion or spell trigger items involving a spell with the positive energy descriptor (so you could use a healing wand for instance, or your armbands).  You have the _life's healing_, which is like a paladin's _lay on hands_, so that's nothing to sneeze at.  You can summon a +1 Large sheild for 2 minutes per day (currently), so you don't have to spend extra money on magical protection.
> 
> Does that answer your questions?  By the way, do you have the book?




Well it should be obvious by now I do not have the book.  Does the champion of life get any other abilities, as he increases in level?  BTW +1 large shield?  Is that another mistake?  The example character has +1 giant's shield (ac +4).


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 19, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well it should be obvious by now I do not have the book.  Does the champion of life get any other abilities, as he increases in level?  BTW +1 large shield?  Is that another mistake?  The example character has +1 giant's shield (ac +4).




Don't give any real weight to the example characters, I'm afraid. I'm not certain exactly what people were thinking when they were created, but mistakes have been noted in every single example character. Give me a bit and I'll shoot the first two levels of Champion and 3 levels of Giant to you. A fun prestige class you might consider is Giant Paragon from Diamond Throne. 5 Level prestige class expanding on the Giant racial abilities. Size Huge. Woot. Although Huge size could be a tad hindering underground.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

For Corinthi's Mageblade - _Hand of the Suffering Healer_ - constant item that lets you use _lesser transfer wounds_ five times per day.  It looks like a simple leather glove with a sun stitched on the back in gold thread.  2,000gp.  _Bowl of Health_ - This small ceramic bowl is a shallow basic five inches in diameter, decorated with a blue glaze depicting waves.  When filled with water and used in a cleansing ritual (to wash the face, rinse out the mouth, clean hair, etc.) it casts _hygiene_ on the user.  It can be used three times per day in this manner.  600gp.  _Golden Gate_, this small charm looks like a small gate made of gold.  When opened, _dimension door_ is cast on the opener (single-use item, 7th level).  1,400gp.  _Tooth of the Benevolent Serpant_, a nearly two-inch long serpant's fang that is kept stored in a tough bone tube.  When thrust into a being's flesh, it instantly dissolves and casts _neutralize poison_ on him or her.  (Single use item).  200gp.  _Fire Sheild_, a minature buckler made from a red gem and carved with leaping flames.  When crushed underfoot, the crusher is protected as if by _protection from elements (fire)_ for 10 minutes or until discharged.  (Single-use item).  150gp. _Reed of the Long Breath_, this is a perfectly preserved dry reed sealed in amber.  When placed in the mouth, the being is able to function as though _water breathing_ had been cast on him or her.  It lasts for two hours.  (Single-use item).  150gp.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> Don't give any real weight to the example characters, I'm afraid. I'm not certain exactly what people were thinking when they were created, but mistakes have been noted in every single example character. Give me a bit and I'll shoot the first two levels of Champion and 3 levels of Giant to you. A fun prestige class you might consider is Giant Paragon from Diamond Throne. 5 Level prestige class expanding on the Giant racial abilities. Size Huge. Woot. Although Huge size could be a tad hindering underground.




Could you send them to my email?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh rangerjohn, I ended up doing some slight editing to Atlas' items, mostly to remove a pricing error.  I believe all is in order now.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok rangerjohn, one last question, you seem to have too many feats.  2 at first level, 1 at third... where is that fourth coming from?  Atlas doesn't have any bonus feats anywhere that I can see...  Corrected took away iron flesh.
> 
> Items for Atlas - _Torque of Storm's Shelter_ - this torque allows the wearer to cast _protection from energy (electricity)_ twice per day for 10 minutes each.  2,400gp.  _Hands of Life's Hope_ - These armbands are metal, engraved with a symbol of a branching vine.  They allow the wearer to cast _lesser battle healing_.  (Treat as spell-trigger wand, 50 charges).  1,500gp.  Oil of _lesser beastskin_ (+2).  300gp.  Detonation of _lesser drain away speed_, which looks like a glass orb full of glue.  300gp.



  Easy mistake, but you forgot the wealthy feat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Then may I safely surmise you desire your inheritance at 5th level?   

I have some points to make about your gp total.  Due to the Wealthy feat, you start with double the starting gold _as a first level character_, which means you essentially have an additional 200gp.  So you have 4,700gp to spend as was previously indicated.  Then I give you another 4,500gp worth of stuff to represent what you've picked up adventuring (which I've already done).  If you want your inheritance from the Wealthy feat now, then you would gain 5,000gp to spend as you please.  

In total, you would get to spend 9,700gp on yourself, no item worth more than 3,200gp and no two items can total 6,400gp.  How does that sound?


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2003)

Okay, I've got a very rough working version of my character done so far...mostly just skills, feats, stats.  I'm going with a loresong-turned-spryte akashic.  She will have a colorful background, including a good turn as a spymaster/advisor to a noble or political type.  Generally focused on being sneaky and extremely smart.

Still have to work on tweaking the skill list and settle on the minor akashic powers.  Also need to work on gear.  It'll probably take me at least another day to get it finished, but I will post what I have when it's getting close.

As for which sourcebooks I have - most all core and splatbooks from Wizards, most Malhavoc material, Dragon mags, and AU and DT.

Unfortunately, my lunchbreak is over.  Back to work.  *grumble, grumble*


----------



## Jaws (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is the small plan I have.

I'm taking the following feats at first level:

Tattooed Spell (Ceremonial)
Exotic Spell (General) — Empower Rune [2nd level]
Complex Spell (General) — I choose 2nd level spells

And then at third level I take Tattooed Spell (Ceremonial) again.

I erase the tattoos (they don't matter at this time what they were, just go with me here, I am getting to the point) when I am a 4th level runethane.

I put the following tattoos on my body at 4th level at a cost of 400 gp each for doing the ceremonies again:

Empower Rune and Bypass Ward. That 800 gp can be taken away from the 4,500 gp of items the DM is giving us.

What is our hit points? I get a d6 per and no Con bonus.

Sourcebooks: DMG, Magic of Faerun, all splatbooks (WoTC), All Dragon Magazines, Book of Eldritch Might I & II, Diamond Throne, and diamondthrone.com


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Rybaer - sounds good.  Do you have a general trend in what types of items your character is likely to have picked up in her career?  (I.E. what do I roll up for you)?

Jaws - I follow you on the tattoos.    What runes is your characters taking?  And what kind of additional gear is he likely to have acquired?  Hit points are max at first and 75% of all the rest.

Corinthi - Darthallys looks good.  The only thing you need is your spells and I think you're good to go.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Corinthi - Darthallys looks good.  The only thing you need is your spells and I think you're good to go.




Why thank you, kind DM. I felt I got a little carried away with equipment, but I've not gamed with you before, so it's better to be prepared than surprised.

I added his 'general' spell list, but he will and does modify it to the situation. He'll definately have a 'Awww, don't tell me we're spelunking again...' spell list.

Safe Fall, Glowglobes, Darkvision, etc. I could add that list too if you'd like, but I'd rather just tailor the list to the situation as we go. Less difficulty anticipating what lies ahead when I'm actually on the path, so to speak.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, just tell me when you're changing it so I know and stuff.  And remember that you can swap out your spells readied given an hour to meditate and stuff.  Can't renew your spell slots of course until you sleep, but it does give you some added flexibility.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Yeah, just tell me when you're changing it so I know and stuff.  And remember that you can swap out your spells readied given an hour to meditate and stuff.  Can't renew your spell slots of course until you sleep, but it does give you some added flexibility.




*nods* The flexibility of the magic system was what really sold me on AU. The races are passable, the classes are interesting, but it's the magic system that really sings.

I'll give you a background when I get a better idea of Atlas. Basic concept is he was a free wheeling sword for hire who bumped into Atlas and found the needle for his moral compass. Not that he listens to the compass much, but at least now he'll have one. Ideally, he'll be the angel on my shoulder while I'm the devil on his.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Jaws - I follow you on the tattoos.    What runes is your characters taking?  And what kind of additional gear is he likely to have acquired?  Hit points are max at first and 75% of all the rest.



The runes I will have will be listed soon. I was hoping you would surprise me on the additional gear stuff as I was mainly a bounty hunter. I did alot of monster hunting with my giant partner. Alot of underground expeditions that way

I'm working on my history and stuff. I should have it posted today.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

Bounter hunter, monster hunter, and underground explorer?  

Ok, here's what I have for you.

_Ties of the Bloody Strike_ - These red leather straps, when wound around the arms allow the user to cast _true strike_ on himself three times per day.  (constant item), 1,200gp.  _Amulet of the Spirit Shield_ - This small silver amulet is shaped like a sheild and engraved with a rune of protection.  It allows the user to cast _eldritch armor_ on himself.  Each use lasts 2 hours.  (charged item, 50 charges), 2,550gp.  _Wind Wine_ - as potion of _flight_, it looks like water, but constantly roils and churns in its crystal container.  750gp.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok, sounds good.  One thing I paid for an everburning torch, can I say I had the spell cast on my sword rather than a torch?  Freeing up a hand.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok, I paid for +1 Dragonscale total cost 5,150.  But for purely flavor reason can we say that was the inheritance.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

*Double post, admin please delete*

Ok, I paid for +1 Dragonscale total cost 5,150.  But for purely flavor reason can we say that was the inheritance.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 19, 2003)

I finished my character. Let me know of any changes or questions that anyone might have.

Are we playing in the Lands of the Diamond Throne?

Thanks for letting me play. I learned so much about AU just making this character.


Peace and smiles 

Joe


----------



## Jaws (Sep 19, 2003)

Edit: please delete post.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 19, 2003)

Edit: please delete post again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

rangerjohn, having the everburning quality on your torch is fine.  Jaws, Wil looks good.  

And yes, we are playing in the lands of the Diamond Throne.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 19, 2003)

I knew I forgot a question.

Do we start off with any hero points?

I doubt my character would.

Should we have dying/dead listed too? My character with a Con of 10 would be dying/dead: –1 / –11.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Rybaer - sounds good.  Do you have a general trend in what types of items your character is likely to have picked up in her career?  (I.E. what do I roll up for you)?





Yeah, that's really my sticking point at the moment.  With my abilities and skills, I'm next to useless in a fight.  So, I'm trying to pick things that will allow me to either do some damage (in light of my -3 Str mod) or be useful in creative ways (distract or disable opponents).  Wands are one way to go, but anything that has continual or daily usage may be better so they don't deplete.  My Use Magic Device mod is +14, so it's good but not a gimme just yet.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> rangerjohn, having the everburning quality on your torch is fine.




I was asking if I could have on the sword instead.  Also did your get my post about the +1 dragonscale and the inheritance?


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 20, 2003)

Weight question for Ray or anyone who can answer.  The AU book says that armor for a tiny size character is 1/10 the weight of medium sized.  Weapons, however, just cut in half for each size category decrease (1/4 for medium to tiny).  I can't find any specific reference to sizing other gear down to tiny size.  Is there something that discusses this that I'm overlooking?

This is quite important for my character, as I have a 5 Str and my carry capacity is 1/2 for being Tiny.  In short, my light load carry capacity goes up to a whopping 8 lbs.  Yikes.

Thanks.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Those items look good, and I forgot about the underground part, but it's easily added.  I'll do so now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 20, 2003)

*rangerjohn* - Sorry, I posted that as I was running out the door.  I meant to say that having the everburning quality on your _sword_ was fine.  Also I rather like the idea of having the armor be your inheritance, it's a neat way of doing it.  

*Jaws* - Everyone will start out with one hero point.  Also I would like everyone to list somewhere (how about right after your Con) their dying and dead scores.

*Rybaer* - Split the difference, make Tiny gear 1/8th the weight of normal gear.  

Here are you items for your character:  _Unerring Stone_, this smoothly polished rock is about the size and color of a robin's egg.  When grasped, it allows the weilder to cast _stone blast_ with a +10 on the ranged attack roll.  The blast does 2d6 damage and can be done twice a day.  3,200gp.  _Headband of Piercing Thoughts_, this gray silk headband has a small, perfect quartz crystal attached in the middle.  It allows the wearer to cast _mind stab_ 3/day as a first level caster.  1,200gp.  _Water of Many Eyes_, a potion of _precise vision_.  100gp.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay, I've got the rough version of my character done and posted.  I still need to finalize some gear and pick and feat and minor akashic ability.  Can't quite settle on which way to go with them.  Should be enough there to give you a pretty good idea of what my character is about, though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 20, 2003)

Rybaer, so far so good.    Just make sure your final feat is a ceremonial one, because you need one to have a truename and all that.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 21, 2003)

One more question I'm a little hazy on.  I'm looking at making a wand for a 2nd level spell, but using the diminished version of it.  Now, that makes it a level 1 spell, but does the minimum caster level remain 3 or can it be crafted at a lower level than that?  I could see it going either way.  Makes a big difference in final cost.

Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah, you can do a lower caster level on those wands Rybaer, no prob.  

For everyone, I've begun an In Character thread, but _*nobody post yet*_.  Please.    I'd like everyone to quickly post here and say what your character is doing right now, and in general where they are.  Is he at home taking a bath?  Is she in a delicate negotiation with a minor noble?  Is he in the middle of some fierce combat on a ship at sea?  Please everybody ping in, and then we'll get going for real.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 21, 2003)

Darthallys the Razor Tongued is wenching. Now, keep in mind that wenching is a very loose term for Darthallys that involves all the various and sundry activities one can amuse themselves with in a tavern. Gambling, picking fights, chatting up barmaids, drinking to excess, perhaps even all at the same time. The quality of the tavern isn't all that important, it just determines how much priority Darthallys gives the various elements of wenching. He doesn't flirt as much at seedier bars, but is a bit freer with the barfighting.

I decided on wenching because it's classic to start a new adventure in a tavern, and I'd hate to start my good friend Atlas in a bloody fight without him saying he'd like to start in a bloody fight.

That said, if Atlas would rather be wetting his steel, Darthallys would naturally accompany him. Barring that, Darthallys will wet his thirst.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 21, 2003)

Okay, I've got most of my character done now.  Still have to wrap up the mundane gear and note some of her common attack modes.  I think she'll be okay in a fight after all.  Heavy use of touch attack spells, combined with Sneak Attack, Opportunist, and Compensate for Size.  Just can't do any damage with a normal weapon.

As for what Leesea is up to right now...

Leesea is on an extended assignment.  Through the Pinnacle Society, she has been hired by agents of the Armorsmiths' Guild to track one Gilbert Trent.  The Armorsmiths are annoyed at this upstart merchant's recent flooding of the market with underpriced goods.  They want to know where he's getting them so they can "compete".

Leesea has already learned that Mr. Trent has agents who have been contacting a number of rhodin a little way outside of town.  The rhodin are supplying the arms and armor, but she hasn't yet learned where the next link in the chain goes.  In her estimation, she's already gained enough information to fulfill the contract.  If the Armorsmith's want more, they'll have to renegotiate.  She's working through tonight to finish out the week's worth of information gathering.

At present, she is perched high in a tree on Mr. Trent's estate, watching through a window the target's indiscretions with a young lass who is most definitely not his wife.  It is nearing midnight and she's considering calling it a day.

(Default setting for this is Erdaenos, though any other sizable city would be fine if it suits your purposes.  She could easily be out of town on assignment.)


----------



## Jaws (Sep 21, 2003)

Wil has a contract to take out Gilbert Trent. He doesn't know that Leesea has her assignment or the involvement of the Armorsmiths' Guild and the Pinnacle Society.

Ji-Hecma checked up on that stuff. Wil did what the giant told him. This is Wil's first job since Ji-Hecma's death.

At the moment he is enjoying the company of Darthallys the Razor Tongued. Wil is drinking his beer and singing bawdy songs.

Wil is thinking about visiting Leesea in the morning because she probably can help him find out more about Mr. Trent. It has been a long time the last they met.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 21, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> At the moment he is enjoying the company of Darthallys the Razor Tongued. Wil is drinking his beer and singing bawdy songs.




Although he would never admit it when asked, Darthallys is somewhat fond of the greasy, visually unappealling human. Wil has excellent taste in true friends, if a bit too indiscriminant in acquaintances. Wil's also easy to talk to, and his presence makes Darthallys all the most attractive. Although he often harasses the human about taking better care of himself. It's one thing to look like horse droppings. It's another entirely to smell like them. Other than regular jibes about Wil's disarray, Darthallys is good natured toward Wil, saving his most cutting remarks for any being foolish enough to try to harass the Runethane.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 21, 2003)

Currently Kelthet is mediating in a cave outside of town (Mediating being a loose word for studying his witchery powers, relaxing, and angsting), with no current pressing assignments or duties.  He is attempting to fully comprehend the intricacies of the new song that came to him  in a dream several nights ago (Armor Song).


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

From the crow's nest aboard the Portis, Phaern watched towards the horizon.  The sun had set a few hours ago, but the moon and stars shone brightly reflecting off the calm seas ahead.  The Portis was due into Ka-Rone any day now having set sail from Caracha a month ago.  Phaern had signed on with the ship a year ago to see the world.  His contract was up when they landed, and he would be glad not to see the rolling blue for a little while atleast.  As he contemplated the wild forests of his homeland in the Harrowdeep, he chanced to look down at the deck of the ship.  All the men were below decks except for himself and the helmsman who looked like he was nodding off at the wheel.  

Out of the corner of his eye Phaern thought he saw something along the starboard gunwale,  looking closer he spotted movement.  A dark glistening shape crawled over the rail.  Several more began to appear.  Phaern grabbed the horn that hung in the nest.  He blew three sharp blasts.  His little lungs made enough noise to awaken Thom, the helmsman.  He grabbed his horn and blew the same notes.  Phaern looked again to the deck and saw about 6 dark hunched shapes that looked vaguely like giant mutated frogmen.  He quickly summoned a glowglobe to illuminate the decks.  Below him the first of the crew came out on deck weilding short spears or bullyclubs. The frog-things lept upon them sending the lead man tumbling back down into the galley.

Phaern summoned his blade and lept over the side.  His four wings beat furiously as flew straight down at one of the frog-men standing a little ways away from his mates.  The three foot long blade appeared to be made of solid electricity as it cut into the creature.  It turned around towards the little flying insect trying to swat it away.  Phaern retreated and cast another spell, his short rod briefly flashed with light as an aura of shimmering silver fell around him.  

The creature lept towards him trying to catch him off guard.  Phaern slashed at it with his light-sword inflicting another grievous injury.  He could see that some of the men had managed to fight their way onto the deck and Thom two had drawn his rapier and pressed forward.  The creature tried to press the attack, but Phaern had managed to evade his attack, flying above the creature's head.

Three more of the frog men appeared on the port side of the ship, leaping over the gunwale and landing solidly on the deck.  Phaern retreated again into the air above the one he had been fighting summoning another protective layer.  His skin shimmered and hardened into a tough carapace.  It lept into the air trying to reach him, but he was too high.  From that vantage point, Phaern could see that the men had gained a foothold on the deck.  The captain emerged from his cabin, to the fore, his rapier shone in the moonlight.  

All across the maindeck the battle raged.  It was clear that the ship's crew were not going to take this attack laying down.  The frog men were turned aside at last, most of them retreating back down to the deep from whence they came.  A cheer rose among the crew, though it quickly died down when they saw that Thom was slung across the wheel.   Hurrying to him, they found that the frog-men had cut him with their horrid claws numerous times.  

The next morning a service was held for Thom, his body commited to the deep. Phaern spoke for his departed friend as they lifted the plank. The body quickly disappeared off the side of the ship disappearing below the surface of the water.  

((OOC - Well you have inspired me to place myself in battle and at sea none the less.  If you want to change it to reflect a more realistic (dice rolled) combat just left me know and I can cut it back to the start of the battle.  I just thought it might be a little easier for the other players if it was already concluded.  Also if you need me to change the destination of the ship to reflect where the campaign is going to take place let me know))


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2003)

Atlas is in battle with his hated foe, the undead.  This is also his experience with the undergound.  Exploring tombs and catacombs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2003)

rangerjohn, go ahead and post Atlas (in the correct format) in the Rogue's Gallery ASAP please.

For everyone - the IC thread is open for business!


----------



## Jaws (Sep 22, 2003)

Edit: Moved.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

did that last dream sequence happen to all of us or just to Atlas?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2003)

Psst... Jaws, wrong thread.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 22, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Atlas is in battle with his hated foe, the undead.  This is also his experience with the undergound.  Exploring tombs and catacombs.




*Three Hours Earlier*

     Darthallys looks at his friend with dismay, "I've long feared this day would come. The long journey has unhinged your mind inside that overlarge cranium. I've journeyed with you for weeks so we could arrive at this god forsaken nest of sybarites, and rather than enjoying a comfortable evening before delving into the heart of corruption, you wish to meditate?" 

     The Sibeccai snorts in disdain, "My friend, we are not in a proper mindset for meditation. Dust and sweat cakes our weary limbs, my feet are blistered, I've not properly slaked my thirst in days." He pauses, eyeing his large friend, "I see you are unmoved. Fair enough then, a compromise. You go and consult with your noble ancestors then come meet me in that Tavern. I'll be in there finding local talent to assist us in this derring bit of do good." 

     After a brief pause, "Don't give me that look. Yes, I'll also be wenching. That doesn't mean I can't also recruit some clod headed louts to help us hack down those who do 'wrong'." Another snort.

     "Enough talk, recruitment of meat shield awaits. If you return soon, I'll even flex my considerable charms in a feeble attempt at finding some big boned harlot sturdy enough to give you a bounce." Darthallys the Razor Tongued whirls and heads off for the tavern, trusting his friend wouldn't be foolish enough to wander into danger alone.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2003)

Supposed to happen to everyone, going back to edit it to be more clear.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2003)

rangerjohn, do you have your desired text highlighted before you hit the italics button?  If that doesn't work then just put [ i ]text you want italicized[ / i ] minus the spaces.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 23, 2003)

Incidently, I apologize if my writing style clashed with expectations on the IC thread. I took sime liberties with NPCs, but felt this was more of a startup to set the mood than anything else. I won't take such liberties in more defined scenes. Also, I sometimes have trouble remembering to stick with a more regimented posting structure. Do you mind if I use a more narrative writing style for 'roleplaying' type scenes, then use the more regimented structure for more orderly events, like combats or interaction with defined NPCS?

This is my first forum game, and I'm used to a collaborative PBEM format. Don't want to rock the boat.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 23, 2003)

Atlas is sure doesn't weight much as a Giant who took the Shu-Rin ceremony to become size Large. His height is suspect depending if you read about the Giant Paragon prestige class. I have no problem with this stuff. Just noticed it is all. And he is a super young'n for a giant too at 25.

Male Giant 3/Champion of Life 2 
Height: 10'2" 
Weight: 400 lbs 
Hair: Brown 
Eyes: Hazel
Age: 25


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2003)

Corinthi, because we're doing a kind of unusual opening, "taking liberties" was quite fine and rather expected.  For some further examples of what we're probably going to be doing (a bit down the line), take a look at the other two games I'm DMing.  The link is in my sig, one is the World of Low'verok and the other is the other AU game, Butterfly Cage.

Jaws, I just noticed that too.  rangerjohn, a giant reaches middle age at about 125 years, and most typically start adventuring roughly halfway to middle age, so you probably woud have started adventuring closer to 62.  Also, I just realized that a Large giant has a base height of 8' +2d8.  Even if you rolled a 16, you'd only be 9'4".  Rolling for your weight using that height (base 500lbs + 2d12) I came up with 724 lbs.  And also sibbecai do not have their own language, so you can pick a different one rangerjohn.  The languages of AU are as follows: Common, Alabast, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Faen, Goblin, Giant, Ignan, Infernal, Litorian, Rhodin, Sylvan, Terran, Troll, Undercommon, and Verrik.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Corinthi, because we're doing a kind of unusual opening, "taking liberties" was quite fine and rather expected.  For some further examples of what we're probably going to be doing (a bit down the line), take a look at the other two games I'm DMing.  The link is in my sig, one is the World of Low'verok and the other is the other AU game, Butterfly Cage.
> 
> Jaws, I just noticed that too.  rangerjohn, a giant reaches middle age at about 125 years, and most typically start adventuring roughly halfway to middle age, so you probably woud have started adventuring closer to 62.  Also, I just realized that a Large giant has a base height of 8' +2d8.  Even if you rolled a 16, you'd only be 9'4".  Rolling for your weight using that height (base 500lbs + 2d12) I came up with 724 lbs.  And also sibbecai do not have their own language, so you can pick a different one rangerjohn.  The languages of AU are as follows: Common, Alabast, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Faen, Goblin, Giant, Ignan, Infernal, Litorian, Rhodin, Sylvan, Terran, Troll, Undercommon, and Verrik.




Thanks for the information guys, I didn't have that information.  So there isn't much difference height wise between the medium and the large giants?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

rangerjohn - Well, there's just enough height and weight difference to correspond to the appropriate strength, size, and constitution modifiers.  *shrug*

dead_radish, you have Sibeccai listed as one of your langugaes.  As the Sibeccai don't have their own language (they mostly speak Common or Giant), you're free to pick another.

Also, Hardhead is looking for an AU game.  Does anyone have any strong objections to letting him on board?


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 24, 2003)

Nahh, the more the merrier. As long as he's willing to post regularly, I've got no problems.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Also, Hardhead is looking for an AU game.  Does anyone have any strong objections to letting him on board?



Welcome.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

Another player would certainly be welcome, no problems here!


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Another player would certainly be welcome, no problems here!



He's welcome, I just hope he can get his character together faster than I did.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

Do we all know each other at this point or are the faces in our dreams unknown to us?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

If you put in your background that you've met people, then you know 'em.  If ya didn't, ya don't.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 24, 2003)

If anyone wants a shared past with my Sibeccai, they're welcome to. I think I've given enough background and feel for people to decide what sort of interreactions we might have had. Like most Sibeccai he respects strength and skill, so he's not nearly as abrasive to PC type characters, and once he deems someone a friend, he'll happily mutilate others for you. 

If someone would like to mutually work out past adventures, I'm happy to be involved with that too. I'm just happy to play. I GM too much.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

sounds like a good plan to me.  i would like to work a bit more on the underground aspect of my background.  the magisters underground complex didnt give me enough of a connection to the deep. i think a deep delve into some dungeon would be a fun backstory to write.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 24, 2003)

Howabout something like Atlas and I were gearing up to clean out this nest of undead operating out of a abandoned set of ruins. The ruins were the remnents of a stronghold razed centuries before. Rumor had it there could still be treasures to find in the catacombs beneath the ruins.  That could explain where we got some of the nifty items Ray gifted us with. 

I thinking it could have been earlier in our careers, maybe back before Phaern underwent the metamorphosis. Could make for a fun scene went Darthallys meets Phaern again and wonders how this overactive dragonfly knows him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

yup it would have to be cause he has been at sea for the last year.  sounds like fun.   so as a young quickling magister out looking for battles to test his mettle i could definitely see him falling in with the two of you.  probably even met Darthallys in a bar as he likes to drink even though he cant hold it anywhere near his peers.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

edit double post


----------



## Jaws (Sep 24, 2003)

*Wil*

I put in Wil's history that I have met all the PCs sometime in the past 5 years. We didn't adventure or anything. Only met in a tavern or inn and started talking. You might of seen me with my giant friend. Thats up to you.

Take a look in the Rogue's Gallery.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

Good to see the PCs working together.  

To make things simpler, Leesea can be staying in Ka-Rone or Ra-Toqu, whichever you please.  Ra-toqu (a town I made up), can just be a short distance from Ka-Rone, more of a suburb, if you will.  Not much more than a half-days foot travel away.


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey guys, thanks for letting me join at the last minute (acutally, I guess I'm joining *after* the last minute  ).  I'm working on my character right now and should have it done before this evening.  Is there any place you need my character to start out at?  Also, did my character have the vision as well?

Thanks again!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2003)

A new player is fine w/me too.  I set Kelthet up to have worked with all the PC's in one way or another, or at least know them - enough that everyone in the vision was familiar to him.

In other news - would it be possible to also put a phrase like "spoiler" just before spoiler text?  When I'm a work, I don't see formatting, just text, so all the spoiler info is in clear view for me, and there's nothing to indicate I shouldn't read it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

Hardhead, yes your character would have seen the vision too, but from a slightly different perspective.  E-mail me and I'll tell you more about it.  You can have your character start out near or in Ka-Rone or Ra-toqu.  

Also, I assume you've seen the character gen info, so what books do you own (of the list in the first post) and what kinds of items is your character likely to have picked up?

dead_radish, can do!


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Hardhead, yes your character would have seen the vision too, but from a slightly different perspective.  E-mail me and I'll tell you more about it.  You can have your character start out near or in Ka-Rone or Ra-toqu.
> 
> Also, I assume you've seen the character gen info, so what books do you own (of the list in the first post) and what kinds of items is your character likely to have picked up?




I have all of the pdfs, including the Diamond Throne, but not the print book, so I don't have any info on the new non-magical equipment, how shields work now (I understand it's a bit different in AU), or how Hero Points work.  I'll just avoid using shields for my character.   Also, I'll get an email to you about items later this afternoon (EST).  I'm in classes right now, but I'm done with them at 1:00, and I'll jump on charater generation then (I don't want to hold you up in any way).


----------



## Jaws (Sep 24, 2003)

I have only one request of Hardhead. When you are 'Playing the Game', have your sig trimmed. No disrespect, but I didn't even bother reading it because it was so long.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 24, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I have only one request of Hardhead. When you are 'Playing the Game', have your sig trimmed. No disrespect, but I didn't even bother reading it because it was so long.




Done.

Also, I've posted my character in the Rogue's Gallary thread. 

EDIT:  Also just posted in the main thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 25, 2003)

Hardhead, a couple things on your character.  First a Periapt of Wisdom +2 is 4,000gp not 2,000gp.  As you can only spend 75% of your 4,500gp (or 3,375gp), you may want to do some redistributing of your gold.  Thusly, these items below will only use 4,500gp so you can rearrange your own gold as needed.  Also, what's the 200gp worth of powdered steel for?

Items for your character:  _Bottomless Backpack_ - as _Heward's Handy Haversack_.  2,000gp.  _Box of Healing Fungus_ - this small stone box looks as if it was freshly hewn out of a small boulder, with a lid that is attached with cunning stone hinges.  Inside is a thick layers of dirt, on top of which grow three mushrooms.  If the box is kept closed most of the time and some decaying vegetable matter is thrown in once a week, the mushrooms can be plucked and eaten as per _lesser battle healing_.  The mushrooms grow back overnight.  (Constant item, _lesser battle healing_ for 1d6+1 3/day.)  2,400gp.  1 potion of _resistance_.  50gp.  1 potion of _saving grace_.  50gp.


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Hardhead, a couple things on your character.  First a Periapt of Wisdom +2 is 4,000gp not 2,000gp.  As you can only spend 75% of your 4,500gp (or 3,375gp), you may want to do some redistributing of your gold.  Thusly, these items below will only use 4,500gp so you can rearrange your own gold as needed.  Also, what's the 200gp worth of powdered steel for?




OK, thanks, I modified his inventory.  Got rid of the Periphat of Wisdom, and got a Ring of Creature Loresight (Constant Item).  I figure it's 2000 gp if I'm understanding AU Item Creation rules right.  It'll be a real boon for someone that has trouble with people. 

The powdered steel is the material compenent I need whenever I cast a spell with the Elemental Mage (Earth) template.  I don't generally have any spells readied that it'd be useful for, though, so it probably won't come into play.

Oh, and nice items.  Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2003)

Making something a little clearer, none of you saw Indacalis in your vision, though he has seen you.  

Sorry for the long delay in posting, I've had a hellish week for homework.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2003)

Hardhead, Indacalis has not heard of the Bones of the Earth before.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2003)

rangerjohn, could your trim your quotes to just the relavant part you want to quote?  Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2003)

wohoo that is a great find. thanks Isida for all that information.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 7, 2003)

> OOC: I assume that last is a private thought, right?



Yes.

At the beginning of AU: Stone Bones, Ray Silver has how you are to post:



> Please put actions between *asterisks*, thoughts in italics, and speech in "quotes." Use of colored text is optional, but just please make sure it's light enough to see.



If you have been following properly, you would notice I have put my "quotes" in silver, and my _thoughts_ in dark orange.


j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2003)

I appologize that I haven't updated in a while.  Lots of schoolwork and on top of that I got kicked off the network due to a virus (I'm posting from a computer lab right now).  I hope to update all my games sometime this afternoon or evening... right after I finish writing up my Story Hours...


----------



## Hardhead (Oct 8, 2003)

No problem.  I think we _really_ need to get everyone in the same timeframe, though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 9, 2003)

No problem take your time.  School work is always more important.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, everyone is now in the same timeframe.  Atlas, Indacalis, Darthallys, Wil, Kelthet, and Leesea are all now existing in noon on Hawday in Ka-Rone.  Phaern won't be joining you until dark, so he's in the same timeframe, but just in a different place.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> (snip) Kelsic the Akashic and Kelthic the sailor (snip)



  rangerjohn did you mean Leesea the Akashic and and Phaern the sailor?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> rangerjohn did you mean Leesea the Akashic and and Phaern the sailor?




  That's embarrassing, I guess so.  And after I went to the rouge's gallery for the names.  I must really be confused.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 13, 2003)

Just thought I'd mention.

If anyone finds Darthallys too grating, I'll tone it down. Just trying to have a bit of fun with the Sarcastic Sibeccai. I don't want to lessen anyone elses enjoyment. 

So, if Darthallys insults your character or just seems overly abrasive, that's just the character. The player has nothing but love in his heart.

Well, not /just/ love, but much more love than Darthallys is carrying about.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2003)

Nah I like him and Phaern has spent time with sailors, Darthallys pales in comparison.  That and he has adventured with the man before.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 13, 2003)

Bahh, he only pales in comparision because he's trying to make a good impression with the Spryte Akashic. What with his good buddy Atlas calling him a moneygrubbing thug in front of her and all. Hrmph.

If it were just the guys, he'd be suggesting a good old fashioned fact finding mission. Harlots know everything if properly questioned, you know.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 13, 2003)

*Wil*

I like everyones character especially Darthallys. Very colorful.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2003)

I just gotta say that I am totally loving everybody's roleplaying!  The way you're portraying your characters is just great, I am just so excited that everyone's writing so much great stuff!  You guys rock!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah I think that this is a great game too.  I want to thank you for your ideas with items cause I am borrowing them for my new game.  I offered the 3rd level characters their full alotment of gold for mundane items only and they could set aside what they wanted for magic.  Then I made up items in the style that you did for this campaign.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 21, 2003)

Me too.  

It's always easier to play a good character when other people are into things, and give you stuff to play off of.  And if people don't mind horribly verbose postings at times, I'm more than willing to make them, especially in an AU context, with rituals and ceremonies being so prevalent....


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmmm.  I wonder if there's a chance we could get (and would know about) the Glowglobe lantern from DT - 3k gold, you can cast lesser glowglobe into it, and it will stay in the lantern for the duration.  That would be amazingly handy - do we have 3k left among us?  

And might there be a greater version of that, that accepts Greater Glowglobes, rather than lesser?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2003)

Or someone could just cast heightened greater glowglobe...  Like a certain magister you know...  

But you could go look for a glowglobe latern in Ka-Rone too.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2003)

who me?  yup whenever we need it I can summon a heightened greater glowglobe. its permanent and i can move it at will. and i can cover it up if need be.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 23, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Or someone could just cast heightened greater glowglobe...  Like a certain magister you know...
> 
> But you could go look for a glowglobe latern in Ka-Rone too.



My character, Wil, owns one if you look at his equipment. It was the first thing I got.

And Indacalis keeps a permanent (i.e. Heightened) Glowglobe floating beside him at all times. Which irked me at first because Hardhead came in later but thats his character and I am fine with it. He hasn't pointed out in character that he uses it.

If more characters get a Glowglobe Lantern, it will kinda take away from one of Wil's signature items. But I can live with it.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> My character, Wil, owns one if you look at his equipment. It was the first thing I got.
> 
> And Indacalis keeps a permanent (i.e. Heightened) Glowglobe floating beside him at all times. Which irked me at first because Hardhead came in later but thats his character and I am fine with it. He hasn't pointed out in character that he uses it.
> 
> ...




  Not to mention just about everybody else has lesser glowglobe prepared, and Atlas' sword is everburning.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> "Of course, my apologies. Sometimes I forget myself and the company I keep. I've no doubts the Mojh may know something. I just worry about the price of such information and what he may have already done with it. Afterall, apparently something is disturbing the bones and I find it oddly convenient that we've bumped into this scaled abom..."
> 
> *He pauses to clear his throat.*
> 
> "This learned Mojh who just happens to know something useful. If you'd rather I stay out of the meeting while the elder members of our esteemed band question the sage, I will happily await the startling revelations you'll return with."



  Let's roll those Detect Sarcasm checks people!    

Hee hee hee!


----------



## Jaws (Oct 27, 2003)

*Wil*

lol

Wil doesn't mind that Darthallys says this. He treats all races the same. He believes everyone is an individual. His attitude is mostly indifferent, leaning toward friendly.

Unless there is a bounty.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

*beems an innocent smile*

What? A homicidal character with low wisdom can't also be prejudiced against a minority that most Giants and Sibeccai actively distrust for trying to emulate a race we exterminated centuries ago?

I just wanted to make sure that I voiced such feelings /before/ we were in front of the sage, so the wiser types can prevent them from spoiling the meeting.

Just doing my part to be a team player. 

*wink*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 27, 2003)

And Kelthet probably already doesn't like Dar that much, but seems his value.  And it's not like he'll try to get him voted off the island - that would require too much confrontation.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 28, 2003)

That was a worry of mine. I'm trying to mix the good with the bad as much as possible with Darthallys.

I've always been a fan of dark fantasy where the bad guy is put in situations where they need to save the day.

So yeah, I'm trying to make Darthallys out to be a bad guy, just so I can try to play up the heroic redemption type stuff later. 

*waggles his eyebrows at at Ray*

And if I'm really lucky, I'll find that good heroic martyrdom moment that I always look for when I'm playing this sort of character. Everyone knows the only way to truly redeem a villian is in death.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 28, 2003)

*Wil*



> He does notice Wil exit though and shakes his head a moment before turning back to Leesea.



I didn't leave. I asked the group if I should follow Darthallys. Wil is waiting for when shall visit the mojh.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 30, 2003)

*grins*  

Don't worry about it, Rangerjohn. You didn't offend me. Atlas offended Darthallys. One of the main racial traits I saw in the Sibeccai is pride. They're downright arrogant, but they all know they'd be nothing more that pack animals was it not for the Giants. When Atlas called Darthallys a 'dog', even in a very roundabout way, it set him off by hammering that point in. 

I view the Sibeccai as accept fairly insecure as a people, Darthallys especially. To Darthallys ears, Atlas' jest might as well have been, 'Forgive him. We didn't fully civilize the Sibeccai when we had the chance.'

Now, I know that Darthallys had just made a self depreciating jest about being a dog, but believe me, it's different when people make fun of themselves. The line is much harder to cross.

Now, all this said, please, Don't worry about it. I'm using all this to give the pup a chance for some growth. I think it's working out pretty well and I'm glad I was about to seperate Darthallys off while I do this so I don't hold up the game with my Melodrama.


----------



## Jaws (Nov 19, 2003)

Can we expect to continue this week?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup, yup.  I'm still in the middle of a bunch of stuff, but expect an update tonight.


----------



## Jaws (Nov 27, 2003)

*Wil*



> It can be... difficult to control sometimes. It carries echos of all the spirits of those who have used it before and they are sometimes... talkactive. This is called Tonguesinger."



All I have to say is... pure genius.

Happy Thanksgiving and go Packers!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks man!    Enjoy the turkey and yes, Go Packers!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

Man I miss turkey, hope you all had fun over thanksgiving.  I cant wait till next year when I am back in Canada, turkey! much turkey! and pumpkin pie!


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 6, 2003)

*ping*

Are we still around?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, yes we are.  I just finished the 20 page research paper from hell, so I'll probably do an update on Sunday.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok, we got updates!  Hardhead, where are you?


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

yay updates!  and a big one today too!  looks like Phaern will not be scolding Kelthet at all hehe.  PS. im back


----------



## Jaws (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari: Formerly Ray Silver.

How did you do that?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

I e-mailed Piratecat.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 16, 2003)

> [ooc, I went through all the items that were mentioned and the people who posted that they would pay. Here is what I came up with:
> Sekaris-lam - communication tool (Indacalis)
> Darkwish - dagger (Kelthet) - 100gp
> giant statue - speak with the dead (Atlas) - 100gp
> ...



Thank you Erekose13.

Isida Kep'Tukari: Can we receive stats on these items? If you want to keep us in the dark is fine by me too.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok, the piton _Surehand_ has its name written in Terran and Undercommon in between its designs.  It grants a +5 to Climb checks, and a +5 to Tumble checks used to reduce the damage from a fall.

The dagger _Darkwish_ has several powers.  It was made by being that live underground, and bearing the dagger is a mark of their favor.  While underground the bearer will discover many things about the nature of earth...  Yeah, so basically I'm going to keep some mystery surrounding _Darkwish_, sorry Kelthet, you'll have to figure it out as you go.

_Toungesinger_, as far as Phaern knows, allows one to understand and speak in whatever language is spoken to him, but only to him.  If he puts it on, he'll hear some vague whispers every now and then, and any language he hears is automatically translated into Faen for him as long as he wears the ear cuffs.  That's all he knows so far.

_Sekaris-lam_ works as Lykis says, if you care to test it before heading underground.  Vesune will actually be a little tickled that you cared to try it out.

_Fault-finder_ also works as advertised, providing you can find any unstable rock to check it on.

_The ancestor statue of Yi-Feras and her daughter Ea-Seldon, along with the golden dagger_, Atlas you only know how these statues are usually honored, with the burning of insense and the recitation of prayers of praise, thanks, and pleas for guidance.  Those more devout priests that use the daggers also usually press the flat of the dagger to the forehead, lips, and chest (mind, breath, and heart) before touching them to the statue.  Some stranger priests would offer drops of blood from all three places or even heat the dagger, burn their palms with it, and place their burned hand on the statue to make their pleas (these priests are often renegades).  But you would know that speaking to the dead can require very devout prayers, particularly if you seek a vision from an ancestor.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 17, 2003)

Re: Darkwish - I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 27, 2003)

> *Kelthet, Indacalis nods to your question.*
> 
> "Yes, a servent of the Green can tell if water or food is pure."



Is Indacalis now a NPC?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

Yup, he's an NPC until Hardhead gets time to post again.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 27, 2003)

*Jack of all Magic and Master of None*

Over on Monte's board, Isida Kep'Tukari has a thread called: Jack of all Magic and Master of None. I can't read it anymore because it has stats for Lykis. I caught was level it is before I was able to look away. I hope you don't post it's history. I don't want any of the players to know if it truly has good intentions or not. Or put a spoiler tag or something.







> Yup, he's an NPC until Hardhead gets time to post again.



I've seen Hardhead post on ENWorld. I don't think I could be as forgiving. We let him join in late, you made his character a focal one in the story. Anyway, I would give him a hard time about the super-sized sig he has.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2003)

Ack!  Is that Lykis the same as the shop-keeper?  Heh.  I've been posting in and reading that thread.  Guess I'd best stop, eh?  I haven't read any bg info, just the stats and the build ideas.  But I know enough to know he could magick us all to our deaths.  

Lykis did inspire me to create a horribly strange spryte along the same lines, though, so it was worth it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

It's not his abilities I'm worried about (as much) with you knowing as his background and intentions (though I'd trust you guys to keep your IC and OOC knowledge separate if you needed Lykis for a game or something).


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah - I didn't think we'd be fighting him.    I was mainly reading it because it was interesting - I hadn't made the connection.

And hey, if Kelthet gets et beneath the earth, and I bring in another character, I could bring in the freaky spryte Lykis inspired.    Spryte 3/Aka 1/Runethane 1/Winter Witch 1.  Planning to go runechild, then runelord eventually, just because.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 12, 2004)

Rybaer, are you doing a Delve into the Akashic memory?  With which information are you delving?  And what are you trying to find out more about?


----------



## Jaws (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wil*

I was going to go last pulling my mule along.

How are you going to do combat?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

You say what you want to do, adding any modifiers for said actions along the way, and I roll the dice an do it all in initiative order.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2004)

We might want to work out the order, then, since at least 3 of us seem to desire the back.    Kelthet has no problem moving up towards the front, the back is just the area he naturally gravitates to.  He also wouldn't push the issue - if someone else tried to take the place, he'd yield easily.

And hopefully we won't be in combat yet.    We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

im back. sorry for the extended absence, had a conference to attend.


----------



## Jaws (Mar 26, 2004)

*Wil*

CROCODILE (Medium Construct [electricity]); HD 3d8+9 (22 hp); Init +1; Spd 20 ft. (4 squares), swim 30 ft.; AC 15 (+1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14; Base Atk/Grp +2/+6; Atk Bite +6 melee (1d8+9) or tail slap +6 melee (1d12+9); Full Atk Bite +6 melee (1d8+9) or tail slap +6 melee (1d12+9); Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.; SA Improved grab, Energy Attack; SQ Hold breath, low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., construct, energy immunity, DR 5/+1; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2; AB Str 19, Dex 12, Con --, Int --, Wis 12, Cha 2; Skills: Hide +7*, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +12; Feats: Alertness, Skill Focus (Hide); Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a crocodile must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, the crocodile establishes a hold on the opponent with its mouth and drags it into deep water, attempting to pin it to the bottom. Hold Breath (Ex): A crocodile can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 x its Constitution score before it risks drowning. Energy attack (Ex): Inflicts damage of its energy type equal to its HD (included into its statistics). Energy immunity: Immune to damage of its own energy type. Construct Traits: Immune to mind effects, poison, paralysis, stunning, disease, and necromantic effects. Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain. It is immune to any effect that requires a Fortitude save. Not subject to death by massive damage. It is destroyed (and disappears) when it reaches 0 hit points. Skills: A crocodile has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A crocodile gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, a crocodile can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks much Jaws.


----------



## Jaws (Apr 15, 2004)

> *Looking at Kelthet he says*"looks like you've been adopted." *Atlas, says with a smile.*



Can we expect the Totem Warrior [snail] sometime soon? 


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Jaws (May 3, 2004)

*Elemental Scion*

In the in-character thread, there are 444 replies. Does that mean we are all one step closer to becoming elemental scions? 

Page 40 of Legacy of the Dragons.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

Hee hee.  Perhaps, perhaps.  Any maybe I will make a Snail Totem Warrior, just because I can.  I once made a were-cactus, so why not this?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Hey all, I'm searching for two players to give two lost characters some care.  If you want to get into AU and don't have time to make a character, then look no further!  Would anyone like to player either:

_*Darthallys the Razor Tongued*_, Male Sibeccai Mageblade 5

or

_*Indacalis the Rock*_, Male Sibeccai Greenbond 5

?

Please do speak up, as these characters deserve some tender loving care.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2004)

I've been here, I'm just sincerely at a loss as how to proceed at the moment.

As far as the other characters, I'll sincerely hope new players can be found.  I miss the back in forth between Atlas and Darthallys.


----------



## dead_radish (May 18, 2004)

I'm fine with that policy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

(bumping my own thread and repeating a post to boot)

Hey all, I'm searching for two players to give two lost characters some care.  If you want to get into AU and don't have time to make a character, then look no further!  Would anyone like to player either:

_*Darthallys the Razor Tongued*_, Male Sibeccai Mageblade 5

or

_*Indacalis the Rock*_, Male Sibeccai Greenbond 5

?

The characters can be found here:  Stone Bones Rogue's Gallery. 

Please do speak up, as these characters deserve to be played.  I would allow some changes in feats, skills, and equipment, and I would not bind you to playing as their predecesors did.  The character would be your own.  Who's game?


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 19, 2004)

I'll play the mage blade


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Rock on CK.  Any changes you care to make?  Also I would recommend reading Corinthi's entries on Darthallys before he went AWOL.  They were kinda cool.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 19, 2004)

Looks pretty cool as is. I'll read the entries, and should be able to start posting later today.


----------



## Jaws (May 21, 2004)

I want to apologize for not posting more. I have been bored with it since Corinthi has stopped posting. I'm glad Cannibal_Kender has decided to join us and play Darthallys.

Part of my lack of interest is that all we have had is natural encounters. No intelligent creatures to role-play with. You can only go so far role-playing with the other PCs. We need to encounter an enemy that we can bond truly as a group.

My other thought: the reason for the slow pace is because you run so many games.

Anyhoo, game on!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Hang on Jaws, intelligent foes are coming!  Its just that if they lived too close to the surface, that would be too easy.


----------



## manifold (May 21, 2004)

*Hi, Isida!*

Hi, Isida!

Manifold here.  I'll take a stab at the greenbond.  I'm brand new to the playing side of this (mainly I write stuff) so I'm going to have to get up to speed.  He's my kind of character, though: thick-but-wise.  If you think a spell caster would be too much of a challenge to a newbie, I could re-work him into a totem warrior...they're sort of nature-mystical types.

Manifold

PS I'll message you with some questions about rules and such.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

manifold, it would be much easier to e-mail me questions.  barrow@iastate.edu

So yes, I'm glad to have you play Indacalis.  As long as you have the AU rulebook, you could be fine.  A greenbond would be very useful where the party is going.


----------



## manifold (May 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> manifold, it would be much easier to e-mail me questions.  barrow@iastate.edu
> 
> I did.  As soon as you reply, I'll start posting.
> 
> So yes, I'm glad to have you play Indacalis.  As long as you have the AU rulebook, you could be fine.  A greenbond would be very useful where the party is going.




Hmmm...things with leaves or things wth teeth....which could it be...  

Manifold


----------



## dead_radish (May 26, 2004)

Sorry for my extended delay - life popped up for a bit.  I'm back now!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Cannibal Kender, how are you doing with Darthallys?  Are you ready to play?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

CK!  What's the buzz?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

Just as a note, you can see inside the chamber, the blue light is enough to see by, but the grayfolk just didn't want any other light source.  Does Atlas have any other weapons?  Just because you can't use your sword doesn't mean you're totally unarmed.  Surely there are some spare weapons in this party.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 23, 2004)

Sadly, Kelthet provides his own.    Is that blue light something fungal or bioluminescence, or is it just sort of a general mystical light suffusing the area?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

Only his bow, which will be useless if he is charged.  Like in the first battle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

Well... since you aren't in there yet, it could be anything.  But you may have been on the right track with the mystical luminesence thing.  

And rangerjohn, perhaps you can barrow Darthallys' weapons, as he doesn't seem to be using them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ah hadnt realized Atlas' sword was his light source.  Dont think Phaern has much to lend at the moment.  Pretty sure his spryte-rod would be a toothpick in Atlas' hands.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate to do that, as I keep hoping someone will take over the character.


----------



## manifold (Jun 26, 2004)

*dak*

Hey, all.  Hadn't been checking  this thread; looks like I should have!

Ranger John, (Someone please tell me if this is inappropriate meta-gaming) the heightened Cloak of Darkness spell enshrouds the caster and anyone within five feet of him in magical darkness.  If you walked within 5 feet of Dak, your sword would be hidden, would it not?

Manifold

PS Atlas is size Large, yes?

PPS what happened to Corinthi?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

Corinthi dropped out of sight a few months ago.  Cannibal Kender said he was going to take over his character, but hasn't posted, so I'm going to re-open Darthallys.

If anyone out there wants to take over an acerbic sibeccai mageblade, they would be welcome!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't know about the darkness/light question.  But Atlas is indeed size large.


----------



## manifold (Jun 28, 2004)

*daralthys*

You might find a good fit for daralthys at Monte's boards.

manifold


----------



## rknop (Jun 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If anyone out there wants to take over an acerbic sibeccai mageblade, they would be welcome!




Hey -- I was directed here via Monte's message boards.

I might be interested in this.

I'm a gamer who usually plays stuff other than d20, so I'll be a little weak on the rules-- though I do have the 3.0 "core three", and understand the system.  I am familiar with Arcana Unearthed, and I do know what "Sibeccai Mageblade" means   I've got _Diamond Throne_, but haven't read all of it yet.

I haven't read _anything_ on the threads for this game, though.  Will I need to read through everything, or are there posts that provide nice summaries of what has gone before, so that I can get into things relatively easily?

Thanks,

-Rob
http://www.sonic.net/~rknop
http://www.sonic.net/~rknop/Omar/


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, essentially what happened is that all of the players knew some or all of the others.  They all received a vision about something called the Bones of the Earth, that were damaged in some way.  After some research, they found a way to reach these Bones and are currently traveling there to fix the Bones.  

For your sanity, it would be useful beyond useful to have the Arcana Unearthed book.  I know it's currently being offered as a PDF on Monte Cook's sight for relatively cheap if you don't want to get the hardcover.  I would love to have you on board, but I want to make sure neither of us go insane with asking questions.


----------



## rknop (Jun 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, essentially what happened is that all of the players knew some or all of the others.  They all received a vision about something called the Bones of the Earth, that were damaged in some way.  After some research, they found a way to reach these Bones and are currently traveling there to fix the Bones.
> 
> For your sanity, it would be useful beyond useful to have the Arcana Unearthed book.  I know it's currently being offered as a PDF on Monte Cook's sight for relatively cheap if you don't want to get the hardcover.  I would love to have you on board, but I want to make sure neither of us go insane with asking questions.




Sorry, I should have mentioned that-- I do have AU, and have read much of it.  (I haven't read through all of the spell descriptions, I admit!)  I've got a hard and a PDF copy, so I'm fully flexible.

(I got the hard copy with an Amazon.com gift certificate when it came out; I got the PDF recently in a small bout of spending designed to express glee at Monte's decision to go back to putting out non-DRMed PDFs.)

-Rob


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent.  Well, look over Darthallys and see if there are any changes you want to make to him to make him easier and more fun for you to play.  Then you can repost the character sheet so you can add XP and any found items and stuff.  And then I would highly recommend reading as much of the IC thread as you can, just so you have a handle on things.    When you feel you're pretty much caught up, jump on in.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome, rknop.  I'm the player of Atlas, your traveling companion.  Look forward to hearing from you in the game.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 29, 2004)

Unrelated - I'm a bit confused by our currently plight.

Are the critters pouring out of the same area the greyfolk went in, or are those different places?


----------



## Jaws (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome, rknop. Please join as quickly as you can. It looks like we could use it now!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

dead radish - The grayfolk went toward the large stalagmites.  Then they disappeared from view.  A few moments later these little critters ran _out_ of the stalagmites toward you.


----------



## rknop (Jun 30, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Welcome, rknop. Please join as quickly as you can. It looks like we could use it now!
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> ...




Heh... it's gonna take me a while to get through that IC thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

Well... do the first two or three pages to get an idea of Darthallys was like, and then read the last page or so to see where you are now.  You can read the rest as we go along.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

Isida, I had sort of hoped to tell you across a better mean of commutation but not happening.  :\   Anyhow long story short the code that this message board works on has issues when threads get longer than…  Well there’s not really a set post count but warnings are issued around post 500 with the intent of having the thread closed around post 600.  Anyhow these issues means the board takes longer to process the threads that cause these issues…

Now I don’t think you really want, or need, me irritating you by posting in all of your OOC threads saying this one is too long and that in character thread is to long.  I know you and feel like I can trust you so please make new OOC threads for those that are almost to 600 but please continue on in the IC threads to you get a better transfer point and when you have a thread that needs to be closed please let me know and I will get to it ASAP and I will also include a link to your new thread also.

Thanks,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## rknop (Jun 30, 2004)

Whew!  OK, I'm caught up.

Corinthi was a damn good in-game writer, so I've got a lot to live up to.  I hope you will all forgive me if I don't quite live up.

As for Dar's character: I'll probably just change his prepared spells, and will post an updated character sheet later.

For the time being, yes, it looks a little nasty....

-Rob


----------



## manifold (Jul 1, 2004)

*hi*

Hi, sorry to double post but I have a bunch of tactical quesitons and I'm antsy   

1. How big is this room, in feet?

2. How wide is the swath of mouth-rats?

3. How long will it take for them to be on us?

4. (rules question) can Dak, either on foot or on donkey back, move freely through the swarm of ratsies (aoo's not withstanding?)

5. Can we see where the grey folk disappeared?  Did they seem to disappear magically, as in "you were looking at them and suddenly they weren't there anymore", or did they seem to escape from view, as in "they disappeared into the tall grass" ?  (Makes a difference as to what I'm going to try to do; I don't want to get the party's greenbond killed due to faulty intelligence.)

6. (newbie rules question) Dak, unless there is a good reason why he can't, is going to start killing rats and trying to get to the place where the greyfolk disappeared.  Does he need to roll initaitve?

Manifold


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

I will have a map here shortly for combat.  And I'll be doing initiatve in a sec.  Moving through the middle of a swarm of hungry mouth-rats might not be entirely a good thing to do.  As for the grayfolk, you can't really tell.  They might have just fallen into a pit, or perhaps they disintigrated.  You can't tell where you are now.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 6, 2004)

Just to be sure, Isida - you won't be using the optional overbearing rules from Appendix F of the 1st edition Hackmaster, right? 

Sorry - been re-reading my KODT lately, and it just struck me...


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2004)

*manifold*

Hey, all.

I will be out of town from Saturday until Wednesday.  Isida, if things move along, feel free to play Dak as you see fit.  He is full up on healing and has the healing fungus as well.  I'll modify the character sheet to reflect what spells he has prepared.  He has already cast two first level (_plant armor, diminished earth burst_ ) one second level (_darkvision_ ) and one third level (_heightened cloak of darkness_)  He is currently standing next to the donkey, both cloaked, and he (Dak) is holding a rock ensorcelled with diminished _earth burst_ , ready to throw it.

Manifold


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2004)

Managed to grab a few minutes to do some posting   Let us know when you are back from the wedding Isida, hope you have lots of fun!  Will try to keep posting through the move if I can.  My wife has commisioned a few of her friends to do some pictures of my characters for my upcoming birthday.  The latest one is Phaern, have a look here.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmmm.  I have a little more respect for the lil' guy now, after seeing that.


----------



## Jaws (Jul 12, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> My wife has commisioned a few of her friends to do some pictures of my characters for my upcoming birthday.  The latest one is Phaern, have a look here.



Great art!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2004)

As the others have said, great pic!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Everyone else?  What are you doing?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Everyone else?  What are you doing?



Well if eating the mushroom, doesn't take the full round.  Atlas will switch to his bow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry hope you had seen my thread in the Talking the Talk, just moved back to Canada.  should be posting today or tomorrow on all my games.


----------



## Jaws (Jul 21, 2004)

*Here is the stats for the conjured acid dire bat*

BAT, DIRE (Large Animal); HD 4d8+12 (30 hp); Init +6; Spd 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 40 ft. (good); AC 20 (-1 size, +6 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14; Base Atk/Grp +3/+10; Atk Bite +5 melee (1d8+4); Full Atk Bite +5 melee (1d8+4); Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.; SA --; SQ Blindsense 40 ft.; SV Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +6; AB Str 17, Dex 22, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6; Skills: Hide +4, Listen +12*, Move Silently +11, Spot +8*; Feats: Alertness, Stealthy.
Blindsense (Ex): A dire bat uses echolocation to pinpoint creatures within 40 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat unless it can actually see them.
Skills: Dire bats have a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated.

Edit: You are correct Isida. I am used to the magister in my game casting the _spell_. I posted the correct stats above.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Jaws, there's a thing.  Take a look at the conjuring rune.  You actually summon a real critter instead of an energy construct.  Just a point there.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

How far up is the bat-thing?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

It's basically just a few feet off the ground, within melee range of anyone who cares to go smack it or grapple it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

i think i might have needed a hero point to pull off the called shot that phaern just tried to pull


----------



## manifold (Jul 24, 2004)

*Manifold*

Geez, I have _got_ to start checking this forum whenever I post.

Isida, this is off topic as well as out of character.  Would you mind giving me a heads up if Gomez needs a player in the future for the CoC pbp you are playing in?  I know he wants one now, but I just can't.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

Sure, no prob.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

rknop, Rybaer, waiting on you two.  If there's no answer by tomorrow, we move on regardles.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 24, 2004)

D'oh.  Sorry, I thought I had already replied to your latest update.  Apparently I was mistaken.  The deed is now done.


----------



## manifold (Aug 1, 2004)

*Manifold*

I just heard from Corinthi.  His work blocked Enworld, so he couldn't post there, and didn't have the time to post from home.  He enjoyed the game though, and was glad to hear that it is still going strong.

manifold


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

manifold, thanks for letting me know about Corinthi.  It's always good to know that people didn't drop off the boards for no reason.


----------



## rknop (Aug 1, 2004)

*Oops!*

Oops!  I feel like an idiot 

-Rob


----------



## manifold (Aug 13, 2004)

*manifold*

Hi, all.

A big-ass hurricane is supposed to hit us tomorrow at two o'clock PM.  Feel free to play Dak, Isida.  Don't know when I'll be back online; could be tomorrow, could be in a month.  I'll try to let you know what happens.  If you don't hear from me in a week, feel free to open my spot.

manifold


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 13, 2004)

I doubt it will be a problem.  But as you can see from my location, I'm in its path as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, I hope the both of you don't blow away!  Keep safe, I'll try to keep your characters warm for you.


----------



## manifold (Aug 19, 2004)

While Isisda is unavailible, does anybody wanna pow-wow ooc about what we do next, and how the game is going?  Or is that too meta-gamey?  What are everyone's general impressions or enjoyments or frustrations?  Are there any ways that we could work together more effectively as players to keep the game momentum going?

Manifold


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, we are at a "camp and rest" time, so that's fairly logical to do.

That being said, I think we're doing fairly well.  Where to go next is a concern, though.  But we did fine to this point.


----------



## manifold (Aug 23, 2004)

*manifold*

Well, here are a few things I want to accomplish:

I want Dak to suggest to Leesea that she use the akashic memory to find out more about flail snails, now that we know what they are.  (I dont' think he'd do that, though.  he's probably forgotten about it by now.)

I think we need to keep following to colors, and talk to the dead greyfolk.  Once we do taht, our path will be more clear, I'd bet.

I  made several tactical mistakes in that last fight, and I want to aviod them in the future.

Jaws, are you still having fun?  Havn't seen you in a bit...

I think we're doing well.  I'm having a good time, and I'm enjoying everyone else's characterizations.

Manifold


----------



## manifold (Sep 3, 2004)

*manifold*

Isida:

I made a mistake when I put in my new preped spells.  I'm gonna swap one out to correct it, if that's OK.

Where are we on exp?  Are we allowed to know?

RJ: you worried about this storm at all?

Manifold.  Who _is_ a little concerned.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2004)

You in the Sunshine State, thats been getting all the rain lately?  To ansewer your question, no.  If I worried about high winds, I would never get anything done.  The most severe damage in the area, from the last two storms, was a tornado spawned by the tropical storm.  We are subject to tornadoes every day.


----------



## manifold (Sep 4, 2004)

*manifold*

Yep, I'm in St. Pete.  And we don't get high winds every day.  We are expecting crazy rain here, and we're already saturated.  Grr.

Are you going to Necronomicon, RJ?  have you heard about it?
manifold


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2004)

No and no.  I hadn't heard of it, and even if I had...  I am presently unemployed.


----------



## manifold (Sep 10, 2004)

*manifold*

Just checking in.  We have another hurricane coming, again projected to come right up the bay.  The ENworld server keeps getting knocked out, I have to prep my house for this monster...

Anybody else frustrated?

RJ, did Frances affect you at all?  (and do you mind me calling you RJ?)

I'll try to post later today, and then I'm back into the hurricane prep thang.

Manifold


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2004)

No I don't mind being called RJ.  I am only periphally affected by Frances.  In other words I wasn't affected at all, but the grocery store was.  There are still people in town without power.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2004)

Isida, can we get a map of the fungus and pool room?  Is the pool in the center?  How far can we see into the fungus forrest, we who are on the ground?

Also, a wierd request (You gotta ask these things...) Can I take "Speak Language:Terran" as a class skill, as a benefit of the "earth mage" feat?  Actually, how would that be as a house rule?  If you take an elemental (or energy:fire) mage feat, you get to take the language associated with that element as a class skill?

Manifold


----------



## manifold (Sep 23, 2004)

*manifold*

Is Rknop still with us?  (Hi, Rob   )If not, should we try to recruit a someone to fill the Big, Thrice-Cursed Corinthi-Sized Shoes?

Manifold


----------



## manifold (Sep 27, 2004)

*manifold*

Hello?

Anybody still reading this thread?

Manifold


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

Apparently not.  Allow me to re-open recruiting.

Anyone who cares to play Darthallys the Razor-Tongued, sibeccai mageblade, just let me know!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 27, 2004)

If you deem me worthy, I think I could do it, Isida!    Lemme read over the posts to date.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

Thou art quite worthy Ashy.  Tell me if you like Darthallys, then you can repost him in the Rogue's Gallery so that you can make changes, and then leap on in.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 27, 2004)

Great!  So far, I like him a lot and I see no need to change anything.    I'll repost ASAP.

EDIT: Ok, repost complete - I'll edit him to make him look better tonight.  I will also finish reading the IC tonight and post.   Looking forward to playin' with you guys/gals!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 28, 2004)

The next in the ill-fated line of Sibeccai!  What is it about Dar that drives folks off?  

Thanks for taking over!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 28, 2004)

No problem at all - however, I must say that I had NO IDEA how much of this pbp game had gone before....  WOW!  Lotsa stuff to read!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok - I posted and I hope I am doing Dar justice!    Please let me know....


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 29, 2004)

To run Dar: Take a lemon.  Wrap in it garlic.  Hollow it out, and fill it with pepper.  Drop it in some saltwater, and swallow the whole thing.

Then get annoyed.


----------



## manifold (Sep 29, 2004)

But smooth...oh, so smooth.  You have to make everyone else wish they had a salt-water pepper lemon too, or at least convince them that you like it.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

er...but how'd I do?


----------



## manifold (Sep 30, 2004)

Great!  You did great!  I think I was a little off in my previous post, btw.  It's not so much that you have to convince everyone else that they want one of those aweful lemmons, it's that you've conviniced yourself that everyone who doesn't have one is a fool, to be fleeced, chastized, abused, or cut to ribbons at your whim.  And you're cool enough that that becomes attractive.  Kind of the angry bad boy...you know the type.  Think...think Edward Norton.  He's your guy.

Manifold


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Cool...thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds like you are getting right into character, welcome on board.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes welcome aboard.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey guys, how does a level sound?  If that sounds good, then give yourself one!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Isidia.    I forget, how are we doing hps?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

75% + Con


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 21, 2004)

Yay!  

Anyone remember where the Rogue's Gallery is?  I think Isiada linked it one the first post, actually....


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 21, 2004)

*RG thread*

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=64048

You might want to subscribe to the thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2004)

All the RG info for all games I'm in is in my sig post too if you are looking for it.  but rangerjohn has conveniently provided it for all.  

Phaern is updated with the new spell selections for the battle with the ooze too.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 22, 2004)

I need to find my AU book, and I'll update Kelthet.  My rl game has been missed by me or my DM for 2 months, so it's hiding from me.  

And I actually lost all my subs about a month ago.  It made me both sad and frustrated.  I still feel like I'm missing a few threads out there somewhere....


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sig posts are great for that.  When the subs were lost across the board I had a nice list to go back through and add them quickly.  Anyone can post in the thread that my sig post is in, as it is designed for PBP players to keep track of their games.  I also put things like RG threads and old games in there and not bother subscribing to them as my sub list would get too long then.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2004)

PS. a 6th level Iron Witch gains: +1Bab, +1 to all saves, +1 2nd level spell/day, +1 2nd level readied spell. and the normal: +d6 hp, 4+int skill points, 1 feat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

If you're in one of my games and ever looking for anything, just check out the my sig post.  It's very comprehensive.    And deranged, and the sign of an obsessed mind.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 22, 2004)

The key here is that I'm not 100% sure he's going to level in Witch.    I'm an obsessive multiclasser.    I should know for sure tonight, though.


----------



## manifold (Oct 24, 2004)

*dak*

Yay!

manifold


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 25, 2004)

Yup, he's going witch.  There's just not enough benefit to the other levels for him.  So I'll update Kelthet's stats, and he's good to go!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

How does this party deal with dividing treasure??


----------



## manifold (Oct 26, 2004)

*dak*

Well, since we've never actually collected any treasure that I know of, that's a good question.  We didn't loot the chlortheks, the snails didn't have any, we didn't look for any in the batcave, and we still havn't actually played out collecting any of the stuff in this cave, either in the pool or under the shrooms.  Anybody up for camping out here and resting, so we can kill more monsters and take the plunder?  Not a very Dak sentiment, but I'm all for it.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm game, as long as we move the game along...


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 26, 2004)

They loot the bodies, cast detect magic, and rest.

I'm all for it.    Anyone have Analyze?


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2004)

*manifold*

Alas, I do not.

Who else uses a crossbow?  Dak rarely does, but he has one, at least.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2004)

me neither, its too expensive as an exotic spell. but there are enough casters that when  we rest we can take an hour to first ready object loresight and cast it a few dozen times then sleep.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Nope - longbows for he-of-the-razor-tongue


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2004)

Huge mighty composite longbow, for he of the mighty thews.  Or giant's bow if you prefer.


----------



## manifold (Oct 28, 2004)

*manifold*

You and your mighty thews   

Manifold


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 1, 2004)

Kelthet could carry it - he's the most likely to use it, I guess.


----------



## manifold (Nov 4, 2004)

*man*

carry what?  Check your chr. sheet...didja forget that mstwrk hvy crssbw?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## manifold (Nov 9, 2004)

*manifold*

Boy, ever'body sure gets excited about posting when there's critters to fight.

Is there a way that we can not get so bogged down in our down time?  Is anybody else ever frustrated by the pacing at times?  Is that just part of the deal with pbp?

I'm not trying to harass anyone or whine, I just want to know if I have wrong expectations or if we can do anything different so that the non-combat bits don't feel so much like a bunch of people bumping around in the dark not knowing whose turn it is.  If it feels like that to anyone else, which it may not.

Manifold, who is having a great time in spite of himself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, sorry that kinda got slowed down there.  Umm... so... what can _I_ do to make non-combat time more interesting and post-worthy for y'all?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2004)

more npcs to chat with?  sorry I have been absent recently as well (see thread in Talking the Talk)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

To me, it is an issue with party leadership, coupled with real time.  Take me, for instance - I don't really know what the immediate goal is, and no one has said recently, so Dar is just waiting for something to happen.  Couple this with the fact that I have not had enough time (RL) to read the thread and learn what has gone before, and this problem is exasperated....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

You're traveling this highway of rainbow colors to find the Bones of the Earth and restore them before they destroy the world.  Or something like that.  The Shadow Serpant lies in your way, and will probably try to kill you before you get there.


----------



## Jaws (Nov 10, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> more npcs to chat with?



The last NPCs that were present (greyfolk), could only be communicated with if you knew their language, had a magic item that would do so, or had the spell available to them.

That is the reason I haven't participated. I still read the Stone Bones about once or twice a week.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## manifold (Nov 10, 2004)

*manifold*

1. When we get bogged down and you diecide to move things along, Isida, would you mind giving a heads up, mabye a "last call" for a room or whatever?  I would have liked to have gone after a bit more loot in the last room but I didn't want to jump off on that in the midst of a dramatic moment between Dar and Atlas (which seems kind of foolish now that I think about it.   The real time versus narative time is kind of hard to get used to, and I hadn't really given it any thought untill now...rambling.  Please, maybe a heads up or last call before moving us all on for a few weeks of subterranian travell.

2. Has anyone considered going back out, for supplies or to sell loot, or to get ceremonial feats?  I'm just curious; I don't really want to, but I was wondering if anyone else had the inclination.

3. Can we develop some kind of macro or routine for treasure identification and distribution?  Or is that fun for someone to RP?  Now that we've been trough it once, can we agree on a routine?  We gaurd Phaern and let him swap spells and identify everything?  Any other ideas?

4. Have the dreams been coming to us more at all?  That bit seems to have gone by the wayside, and it might be good to refresh everyone as to why we are all hurling ourselves into the bowels of the earth to meet a sticky end at the pointy ends of terrible creatures.

5. Who, exactly, is still active?  I have not engaged Will much, since I never see Jaws, but he might do more if I engage him more...hmm.  That's the difficulty of the RT vs. GT thing, for me: I'm not quite sure of the ettiquite.  If I ask a quesiton and the responder isn't going to post for a week, do I need to wait to do anything before I post again?  Or can I just go ahead and post on as If I knew what was going to happen?

6. Is there a way, maybe in the final call phase of an encounter, to be sure everyone has a say before we move on?  Or does anyone feel that that would be necessarry?

7. What's everyone's average post count?  1/week?  Fine if it is, just want to guage it better so I can get a handle on the pacing.

Whew.  Not thinking this out too much, just typing so I can get it done.  Thanks for considering.

Manifold

PS Jaws, are you Jaws9 over at Monte's boards?  Or is that another Jaws incarnation?  Deadraddish, I assume you are the same deadradish that hangs out over there...anybody else spend much time at OK your turn?  (Isida, I know you do...)


----------



## Jaws (Nov 10, 2004)

manifold said:
			
		

> Whew.  Not thinking this out too much, just typing so I can get it done.  Thanks for considering.
> 
> Manifold
> 
> PS Jaws, are you Jaws9 over at Monte's boards?  Or is that another Jaws incarnation?  Deadraddish, I assume you are the same deadradish that hangs out over there...anybody else spend much time at OK your turn?  (Isida, I know you do...)



I'm glad you typed all that out Manifold.

Yes, I am Jaws9 on Monte's boards. Who else do you know has a closing like I do?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Personally, I think that we need a defined party leader - this usually seems to speed this along IMHO...

EDIT: manifold - I am totally on board with your ideas which streamline the metagame stuff and push rping to the fore.  However, it seems that Isdia is really good about working alot of that stuff into the game (i.e. the awesome item descrips recently posted) so I have no problem with rping those sorts of actions...

Maybe there needs to be a certain post-per-day/week requirement imposed?  I am usually here all day M-F, except when away on travel and usually even then, I can reply at night from my hotel (like now, for instance!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2004)

im still here, things are usually about 1/day for me except when real life calls. but i still try to get in atleast 1/week.  I used to be pretty active over at monte's boards, but I am just a lurker there now (erekose13) though I try to be a regular contributor to Diamondthrone.com (Chris Cumming)


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 11, 2004)

I check at least once a day when I don't have bronchitis.  

I like pushing things to the background as well.

And our problem is no one is really suited for leadership roles here....


----------



## manifold (Nov 11, 2004)

*manifold*

What about Atlas?  Even if he's reluctant and frought with self-doubt, he's still the most likey candidate.  I'd say it's more that we have too few followers that that we have too few leaders...

What purpose would having a leader serve?  What does a party leader look like?  Is he/she the mouth of the party?  Does the leader have the final say in decisions?  Is the leader the treasure distributor?  What does the leader do?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 12, 2004)

I would say Atlas...  Basically, when the group stalls, it is the leader's job to post the party's action.  The DM knows this and when he sees this post, he moves the story along - simple as that.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 12, 2004)

Although if it's a metagame leader, I'd be more than willing to take that position.  I can definately word it in such a way that we do things, but without making Kelthet take the lead.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2004)

I would say that Atlas is failing as a leader.  If his boon companion has problems with him, that speaks volumes.  Aparently this party need a military disciplinarian, that is not Atlas.  He above all is compassionate, he has even been told that is his important role in the group, by the spirits.  So perhaps I should step down and let Dar take the reins, he seems to be chomping at the bit.  One last thing, apologize for the slowness of my post.  Untill, recently the group has been studying the treasure, which Atlas has no interest in having.  The role play I did in that scene was basically ignored, by the other participant.  As for yesterday, I have lost my regular internet access, and the library was closed for Veteran's day.


----------



## manifold (Nov 12, 2004)

*manifold*

Well, we have one nomination and one volunteer.  Unless RJ wants the position, I say "yea" for Deadraddish.  I will say that I'd appreciate a "Last call" from the leader if that's more his bailywick than the DM's.

Manifold

OK, just saw RJ's post (looks like we're on at the same time   ) I move for deadradddish's meta-game leader, a player who sort of facillitates this big ol' group's wishes to the DM.  We can RP the idea of a group leader, or a power struggle between Atlas and Dar, or whatever, but as far as someone giving Isida the nod to continue, I'm for deadraddish since he volunteered.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I would say that Atlas is failing as a leader.  If his boon companion has problems with him, that speaks volumes.  Aparently this party need a military disciplinarian, that is not Atlas.  He above all is compassionate, he has even been told that is his important role in the group, by the spirits.  So perhaps I should step down and let Dar take the reins, he seems to be chomping at the bit.  One last thing, apologize for the slowness of my post.  Untill, recently the group has been studying the treasure, which Atlas has no interest in having.  The role play I did in that scene was basically ignored, by the other participant.  As for yesterday, I have lost my regular internet access, and the library was closed for Veteran's day.




Actually, this is more me being difficult (in a roleplaying kind of way) than anything...  Dar is slowly chaging but it won't be apparent anytime soon.  I think that fits with the character...


----------



## manifold (Nov 16, 2004)

*manifold*

Yeah, I don't see Atlas as a failure at all.  It's just that he's in a group of...well, of misfits and outcasts and whoresons and a nice little fairy with a mind of her own.  And he does lead by example...look at the number of times the puppies have started to behave childishly and turned it around just because he was giving them the "don't disappoint me" look.  Atlas is very much a leader, but he's more like a scout master than a drill seargent.  And we don't need a drill seargent, to be honest.  I don't think anyone, player or character alike, would appreciate that.  So, any failing on Atlas' part is in his head.

That said, do we need a leader/spokesman, or would it suffice for Isida to ask for consensus before we move on?  If we want a leader, does anyone have any objections to deadradish?  If we don't hear from everyone in say a week, I say he has the job.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds fine to me...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2004)

works for me too.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm leaving town tomorrow morning, and will be without 'net access until Sat. evening, most likely - feel free to NPC Kelthet if needed.  I think you can see his thoughts on the Darkfolk.   

If he does start the attack, he's going to lead with a psionic heightened mudball if possible (via the 2 round casting time).


----------



## manifold (Jan 8, 2005)

*dak*

hey, is anybody up for trying to get the earth serpent's truname?  I think it would be fun to play out this mechanic, both in terms of RP and to just explore that facet of the AU rules.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2005)

it does sound like fun, but i dont know if the earth spirit knows it or would give it up


----------



## manifold (Jan 9, 2005)

*dak*

well, Dak has a ring of creature loresight.  The spell "location loresight" gives the name of a creature who resides in a given location, no save.  That's part of the equation.  Then we need a bit of the serpent itself: scale, claw, old razor....whatevah.   I'd bet if it's been scratching itself on it's lair at all, it's dropped a few scales...

Then, we'd have to go back out and  find someone who'd cast "Learn Truename."  We could supply supercharged elixer for the caster, and see if we could drum up a few casting partners as well, to ramp up the DC.  Of course, all this is predicated on us having a few months to wrangle all of this stuff.  Or on us finding someone close by who can cast the spell...maybe the greyfolk know of someone...

Or maybe not.  We'll see.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 19, 2005)

Has Isida disappeared?  Both of her games that I'm in have stopped moving, and I don't imagine that we've all given up on the game, since we're a fairly active set of folks....


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2005)

dead_radish, and all. Isida has been otherwise occupied for a few weeks while her fiancee was visiting. She will be updating all her threads this week slowly. 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=112708


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 19, 2005)

Yay!  No worries from me - I just wanted to be sure we were still alive, and nothing horribly tragic had happened to Isida.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

rangerjohn, the player of Atlas, our giant Champion of Life and titular team leader, no longer has regular internet access and has had to bow out of all of his games.  That means we need a replacement for him.  Would anyone like to step into some Giant-sized shoes?


----------



## manifold (Jan 24, 2005)

*dak*

Whoo, hoo this new server is zippy!   I like it!

Too bad about RJ.  I like his style.

Thought about recruiting on Monte's board?

Manifold

edit: This qestion is kind of iffy: How close are we to wrapping this up?  Would it be better to have Atlas as an NPC, or is there enough left in this game to warrent the investment?  Or did you mean one of us who have been around a while (and, yes, I realize that I'm the second youngest.)

Heh.  Now that we have an active Dar, mabye we can get Jaws to come back as Atlas and hand Wil over to Isida!

Is Raybear still about?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

As far as I know.  If Jaws wants Atlas over Wil, then he has first crack.  If you want to recruit for me on Monte's boards (as I have a lot of catching up to do here) that would be extra spiffy.

Also, yes, I would want someone to replace Atlas, as there are still several large sections to go through before the end, and with Atlas as the titular leader, I want him to be a PC.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll take his place if there is still an opening.  If thats cool with you guys.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd be glad to have you Gideon.  Go ahead and look over Atlas, then re-post him in the Rogue's Gallery so that you can make any minor change you need to.

Also, Jaws, where are you?


----------



## Gideon (Jan 24, 2005)

No need for changes...I'll play him as he is.  If someone could give the quick summary on the game so I don't have to slog through the 45 pages of previous play, I would appreciate it.  When would you like me to start posting Isida?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

As soon as possible.  Short summary, you've had dreams about some voice calling to you from beneath the earth to come and set the "bones" to right.  Eventually you had a dream which led you to form up this group.  After a short stop at the shop of a mojh akashic to rent some magic items, you went under the earth.  You've been under for quite a while, several months.  You've encountered many odd things both living and not, including the acid-skinned chlortheks, the mysterious deep-dwelling faen-sized grayfolk (who died before leading you too far), a hoard of what the group has called "mouth rats" (due to them being rat-sized and mostly mouths on legs), a muderous mushroom cap of gigantic proportions, and finally these white-skinned people that tried to kill you.  

Read about the last five pages, that should get you up to date on the latest encounter and information uncovered therein.


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2005)

*manifold*

...And for some strange reason, Atlas gives all of his treasure to Dak.  What a role-player that Ranger John was...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 27, 2005)

manifold said:
			
		

> ...And for some strange reason, Atlas gives all of his treasure to Dak.  What a role-player that Ranger John was...




Well, that would have been the case, IF Atlas had ever claimed any treasure.


----------



## Jaws (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll update Wil to 6th level a.s.a.p.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 27, 2005)

Wooo!  Welcome back!


----------



## manifold (Jan 28, 2005)

*Dak*

hey, RJ!  Are you back?  Nice to see you!  How are things?

Manifold


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm on a friend's computer.  So unfortately still don't have regular access.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 28, 2005)

I know this is /long/ overdue, but I'd like to apologize for dropping out on this game early on. Work banned ENWorld and I really didn't have reliable Internet access otherwise. Oddly enough, ENWorld is off the banned list after the server change. Fairly pleasant that.

Regardless, Isida, you run a fantastic game, and I'm thrilled to see it still rolling.

Jesse


----------



## manifold (Jan 28, 2005)

*manifold*

Whoohoo!  This is like old home week!

Nice to see you, Corinthi!  How're things?

Oh, Jaws, nice to have you back as well....I guess I didn't miss you since I see you around Monte's all the time.

Wow.  This is cool.

manifold


----------



## manifold (Feb 8, 2005)

*Dak*

Well, all good things come to an end.

I have really enjoyed Stone Bones, but I'm gonna have to drop out.  Thanks for everything.  Dak's sheet is up to date (well, except for the mace.)  See you 'round.

Manifold


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

Corinthi!  Glad to see you drop back in, it took quite a few people to replace you.  rangerjohn, also glad to see you around as well.  Jaws, welcome back!  Leap back in at any time.

Which brings us to our next speedbump.  manifold, I had fun DMing you, and hope you have a good time elsewhere.

That means I am in need of someone to take over the character of Indacalis (Dak) the Rock, the slightly dim but very wise sibeccai greenbond.  Any takers out there in the wide world?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Manifold, it has been great fun to see you on these boards too.

Yes come join us. Dak is a great character in need of someone to take over from Manifold.


----------



## manifold (Feb 13, 2005)

*manifold*

Hey, y'all.

Roleplaying suggestions for anyone who wants to play Dak:

Forrest Gump meets Andy Taylor.

Gandalf meets Winnie the Pooh.  In Georgia.


----------



## manifold (Apr 19, 2005)

*Isida*

Isida,

I'd like to use the healing fungus item for a character write-up I'm doing for DT.com.  Did you write that item?  If so, may I use it?  If not, what was it's source?  I'll give you full credit for the item, of course, and link to the Lykiss article if you like.

Thanks so much!

Manifold

PS the NPC is a greenbond based on Dak.  He's named Corvi the Bald.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes I made up the healing fungus item and yes you may certainly use it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Isida are you still looking for replacement players?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother, I believe that Manifold has had something come up and Dak (Indacalis) is available.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Brother, I believe that Manifold has had something come up and Dak (Indacalis) is available.




Cool, Isida just usually puts a summery up of the characters or what not when she starts rerecruiting.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2005)

I think that re-recruiting tag has been there since 02-07-05 (post 349) and it was still there when recent discussions on this thread began again.

For a quick repost here is the re-recruitment pitch:


			
				Isida said:
			
		

> That means I am in need of someone to take over the character of Indacalis (Dak) the Rock, the slightly dim but very wise sibeccai greenbond. Any takers out there in the wide world?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I think that re-recruiting tag has been there since 02-07-05 (post 349) and it was still there when recent discussions on this thread began again.




I'm not really looking to play...  I'm trying to clean up the forums so that less confusion reigns here. 

Isida?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

Ah yes, that's the ticket.  Indacalis doesn't have a player as of now and he may need one.  We're getting to the end of the story, so it's not as crucial, but still, the less PCs I have to NPC, the better.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> We're getting to the end of the story, so it's not as crucial, but still, the less PCs I have to NPC, the better.




Hmmm...  Greenbonds aren't really my thing, their druids if I remember right as my AU book is UA right now.   (Ahhh sometimes I crack myself up UA = Unatroized Absence) but if I can find it, and I'm sure I can, you know me Isida I'm more than easy to help make your “workload” lighter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2005)

pst BS Monte put the Greenbond up on his site as a free preview before AU was launched Link  saves you from having to look up some of the stuff anyways.  Let me know if need spells/sibeccai write up too. I have the pdf version and cutting and pasting is easy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> pst BS Monte put the Greenbond up on his site as a free preview before AU was launched.




Cool, but I found the book.  I'm pretty sure that the wife had been looking at it.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------

